# List all the problems you've had



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep seeing all kinds of issues all over this forum. Lets see if we can consolidate all our problems on this thread. I have experienced the following issues:
1. The famous t-stat problem.
2. Squeaky front end in cold weather.
3. Brake cable rattling around under the car making noise.
4. ABS self check noise.
5. The DIC is off by about 5% on fuel used and mpg.(optimistic)
6. Heater vents got stuck inside somehow but broke loose just as I got it to the dealer.

All my issues except the ABS self test noise and DIC inaccuracies have been resolved by my dealer. Although it seems I've had a lot of issues overall the Cruze is a great car and I am still very satisfied with it!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

First year production issues? So far, they all seem rather easily rectified. Aggravating, but not too serious.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

So Far,

1. Service Airbag ( been in the shop since April 5, dealers waiting for a wiring harness from GM )

2. Heater vents got stuck ( disconnected negative from the battery, it hasn't happen again )

Got a Cruze loaner with a 1.8L engine, while my car is in the shop. You can definitely feel the difference ( lacking in torque ) compare to the 1.4L turbo.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...not to quibble, but our _cantankerous_ 6T40 MH8 A6-transmission has been around _since_ the 2008 model year, in 4-cylinder Malibu's -- that be 3 years already.


I thought the A6 for the Cruze was now being made in Toledo and thus first year production? Please correct me if I am mistaken.

Jim


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I thought the A6 for the Cruze was now being made in Toledo and thus first year production? Please correct me if I am mistaken.
> 
> Jim



The sticker on my Cruze says its a US based transmission, but even still, its not first year production of the transmission itself, just in that facility. The kinks for the production process should have been worked out at previous plants, if not, they need new manufacturing engineers.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Problems I've had:

1) Creeky Front Suspension in cold weather - Fixed
2) Driver Side Door Rattle w/ music - Not Fixed
3) Passenger Side Speaker Grill Rattles w/ music - Not Fixed

I've taken my car in 5 times to get the rattle fixed and finally gave up. For some reason they don't want to replace the speaker grill on the passenger side. Additionally they say they tried to put some double sided foam tape in the drivers side door but that didnt work and they say its the metal and that they would need Dynamat but don't have access to it - Lame.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

My brother is a mechanic and he's coming to visit in July so he said he'd take a look at it. He's gonna help me wire in some 6x9's too so I just plan on waiting till then at this point. Ive just given up on the mechanics actually taking my advice, I don't fix cars for a living but I do fix computers and I even wrote out directions on how to replicate each problem to the T. As soon as I go to pick up the car and turn it on, boom the problem is still there. Every time I get the same response, "Oh I thought I had it fixed." and then they go on to say that the issue is somehow not fixable or normal. This happened at both the local dealerships in my area. Sorry for the quick rant.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Squeaky front end - fixed
Heater not working/ vents stuck - fixed with re-program


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Only one major problem--AC condenser had a pinhole in it, so the first time I tried the AC it would not cool. No refrigerant in the system can cause that.

I too have the annoying "buzz" in the driver's door/A-pillar area that I haven't bothered to address. Same with the creaking while turning when cold, but not that big of an issue since I only heard it a few times over the winter.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

MikeW said:


> I too have the annoying "buzz" in the driver's door/A-pillar area that I haven't bothered to address. Same with the creaking while turning when cold, but not that big of an issue since I only heard it a few times over the winter.


 I would suggest getting the creaking noise fixed even though the sound may not bother you. Basically, parts are rubbing together with enough friction to make a noise also means pre-mature wear.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Problem #1 for me. Noticed today after driving 80 miles through a downpour that my passenger side fog light was fogged over and had an 1/8" or so of water at the bottom.

Looking at it tomorrow to make sure the socket is seated correctly. If it's not, I'm taking into the Chevy dealership here to see what they are going to do.



UPDATE: The socket was seated correctly, and there was more water than I originally thought, about a 1/4" or so. Calling the local Chevy Dealership Monday sometime


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

I took delivery on Feb 28 this year on LS 1.8 auto. 
I have 1100 miles on it, and so far no problems! 
An early rant by me was about the weird shifting patterns, especially on slowing up/downshifts. It is now smooth and predictable. Coming from a Cobalt 4sp auto which had no feel at all in shifting - up or down - it was more of a learning curve for me than for the tranny me thinks! 
I'd like to see how the 1.4 T drives, because as it is, mine jumps out of the starting gate without hardly any feeding of accellerator. If this "torque" being described is "off the line", I can honestly say I wouldn't want anymore! If it's more about passing on highways, then I can see where it might be fun. But I don't feel the so called lack of power that some describe. 
Just waiting now to see if my steering wheel is among those to be checked.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

4100 miles - zero issues.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

1300 miles and my only complaint is that the miles add up too fast lol


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

fenix said:


> 1300 miles and my only complaint is that the miles add up too fast lol



Aint that the truth. Once a car hits 50,000 miles, they seem to slow down. But those first 50,000 go by so fast.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I had the car since October and have/had the following issues

1. From end creaking noise bellow freezing. Fixed by TSB
2. Steering wheel rubbing noise/squeak between wheel and the column. Took it in they installed wrong steering coil that lacked connections for my steering wheel audio/Bluetooth controls and cruise control. The new coil didn't make the noise though. They ordered the right part that took a month to come in. Now the new part makes more noise than the original I am pissed but haven't had time to address it with them yet. 
3. Rattles in the driver door that is very annoying which I haven't mentioned yet
4. Rattles in the dash and by the passenger seat which I haven't addressed. 

I expected there would be some minor issues considering how new the car is. I just don't know that I feel confident in my dealer considering they installed the wrong part and didnt know it until i told them none of my controls worked. Then I had to live with half functioning car for over a month because of there mistake.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cyper2002 said:


> I expected there would be some minor issues considering how new the car is. I just don't know that I feel confident in my dealer considering they installed the wrong part and didnt know it until i told them none of my controls worked. Then I had to live with half functioning car for over a month because of there mistake.


 
Half functioning car.....dealer's mistake......guess they should make that half payment for ya until the full functionality is restored!


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

Transmission bump shift, up and down
Hesitation when accelerating
MPG at 21 city and highway
Dash lights dim and brighten when they feel like it, not via weather, lighting, etc.
Car going in on 4/25 and since this is my third attempt, GM Customer Service has assigned a zone manager to follow up. Funny, she said dealers are independents and many times say, "Thats just the way Chevy's operate or that is the way Chevy's are" which she said is "unacceptable". We shall see.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...then, _maybe_ GM should exercise some pro-active _"...due diligence..."_ and either "fine" or "drop" those '*unacceptable*' dealerships  ?!?!


Hmmm. I would have thought that all of the "downsizing" of GM's dealerships during the bankruptcy "reorganization" would have identified the "*Unacceptable*" dealerships. 

I learned, over the years. that the Service Manager typically has total control over what goes on in his shop, and often the dealership general manager doesn't tread into that fiefdom unless something goes terribly wrong financially. Its almost like the service department is another company. Whenever I have a car in the dealer service department, I always stop in and make sure the salesman or sales manager know why I'm there. 

The only exception I ever had was with the Saturn dealership we "used" to have in town. When I was in for service and went into the showroom to wait for my car, I was always greeted by the salesman that sold me the car (if he was working that day) and the general manager. I was always asked how the car was doing and if I was being taken care of properly. 

Jim


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

7700 miles. not one major problem except the trans reflash in November which was a simple fix problem

Im sure if I was to be extremely nit picky I could find some complainants. Its a $18,000 car that's loaded with high end car features. I don't expect it to be as well built as a benz, but I think chevy did a pretty good job


----------



## strick8 (Jan 9, 2011)

FanDamNCSU said:


> Problems I've had:
> 
> 1) Creeky Front Suspension in cold weather - Fixed
> 2) Driver Side Door Rattle w/ music - Not Fixed
> ...


I had the same problem with the passenger side door speaker. First time in they just ordered a new speaker. After the 3rd time they figure out it was the ring that goes around the speaker grill. They got it stop but told me if started again to call they will order me a new one and replace it.


----------



## sync87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Numerous small flaws in silver paint under clearcoat (solvent pop, dirt, etc).

Steering wheel cocked slightly counterclockwise on level road.

A/C currently inop, compressor clutch will not engage.

Gauge needles randomly did the start-up sweep to full clockwise and back on two separate occasions while driving. No apparent precipitating factor. No other ill effects, codes, etc.

Intermittent creaking noise, sounds like coming from driver's door area. Usually happens when I'm accelerating and shifting up through the gears. In the little pause when you are shifting to the next gear, the door creaks as the weight shifts slightly. Hard to pinpoint, but annoying. Might try applying some of the infamous Gummi Pflege rubber care stuff I have to the seal and see if that helps. Will try to lube latch and hinge area as well.

200 miles on car at this point.


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

*Hate to admit it, Houston I got a problem*

The AC/ off and High temp warning light has hit me. Nothing else,hopefully
I can get it resolved quickly. Taken it to the dealer tommorrow

Follow UP!!!
To follow up with all, took mine to the dealer they knew of the issue as soon as I explained it. They told me right away , they needed to overnight the part from GM. Gave me a loaner. My Car was washed vaccumed and ready when promised . They brought it to my office and took back the loaner. The service manager called, made sure all was okay, and apologized for the inconvience. No I wasn't mad nor horsey when I took it in. Maybe I just have a good dealer.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

*Still trying to determine...*

Does the a/c off - high temp situation seem related to 1.4 turbos ONLY, or has anyone had it happen an LS 1.8 ?


----------



## asmitty944 (May 3, 2011)

*problems with my cruze*

1. shifting-has 7100 miles on it has been reprogrammed twice now and still goes up to 5000-6000rpm before shifting if we don't do it manually

2. rattle in steering column dealer said it was fixed but its not

3. horn stops working

4. air leak on driver side door

5. not big enough for a rear-facing infant seat

6. rattle on bumpy roads

DEALERSHIP PRETTY MUCH SAID I AM CRAZY!!


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

My check engine light kept coming on, turns out the dealer never tightened the oil cap when I got my oil change. Apparently it made a little bit of a mess under the hood. I was too mad to look under there when I got it back to even check if it was cleaned properly.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

alex725 said:


> My check engine light kept coming on, turns out the dealer never tightened the oil cap when I got my oil change. Apparently it made a little bit of a mess under the hood. I was too mad to look under there when I got it back to even check if it was cleaned properly.


 
wouldnt happen to be pinebelt??? they said they give free oil changes for a year but im still going to just do it myself...


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

only problems
1) recall for the "falling off" steering wheel
2) licence plate lens screws rusting - i bought 4 stainless screws and installed.
3) the usual shifting on the auto tranny - wife has gotten used to it.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> wouldnt happen to be pinebelt??? they said they give free oil changes for a year but im still going to just do it myself...


Nope, Seacoast in Ocean Township (great dealership btw!). They charge for the oil changes there but they gave me a few free coupons for it because of that. My dad got his malibu from pine belt in Jan and the free oil changes usually take about an hour. 

I almost bought my Cruze from there until the manager refused to take my deposit to hold the car for 3 days while I waited for the loan check, so he could sell it to someone else for more money. 

Who was your salesman at Pine Belt?


----------



## GeoinMillbrook (May 5, 2011)

*Myriad of error codes*

Service Power Steering
Service InstaTrac
ABS light
Traction Control Light
Power Steering Light
No warning when applying parking brake while moving
Service Theft Deterrent System
Brakes come on randomly
Cruise control turns off randomly
Won't start , sounds like dead battery, engine rattles and sputters when finally does start
Only has 700 miles on it 
Going back to the dealer for the 2nd time tomorrow
2011 Cruze Eco 1.4L M/T


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

asmitty944 said:


> 5. not big enough for a rear-facing infant seat


Most compact cars don't have enough room to do a rear facing infant seat behind the front seats. I had to put the grandkid's seat in the middle of the back seat, hook the latch belts to the inside loops on each side, and let the seat protrude between the front seat backs a bit.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

alex725 said:


> Nope, Seacoast in Ocean Township (great dealership btw!). They charge for the oil changes there but they gave me a few free coupons for it because of that. My dad got his malibu from pine belt in Jan and the free oil changes usually take about an hour.
> 
> I almost bought my Cruze from there until the manager refused to take my deposit to hold the car for 3 days while I waited for the loan check, so he could sell it to someone else for more money.
> 
> Who was your salesman at Pine Belt?


my salesmans name is Adel, he is from saudi arabia i believe. The nicest guy in that place, im actually using him again for my little brothers car. hes trying to decide now between an auto eco or 1LT.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

After 4+ months of issues with the transmission, headlight switch, poor MPG, I tossed in the towel and traded the Cruze away. No sorry to see it go. I am very disappointed with this car, and I hope GM does well, I do not wish them any ill, but their customer service in Detroit is AWFUL.
Good luck to each and everyone and happy motoring.


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your problems. I've got 2100 miles on mine as of last night and haven't had a problem yet. Great little car, fantastic mpg's, comfortable and quiet. Hopefully I don't see the problems you guys are having. just wish leather heated seats were available in the 6MT ECO.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

my cruise control sometimes randomly shuts off on its own. I dont know if maybe i am hitting a button or once you hit the brakes the cruise control automatically shuts off?


----------



## CruzinGeorgia (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, have had the car 1 month yesterday, 1160 miles. Knocking on wood, not one problem/car is perfect.


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

Our Cruze has almost 9000 miles on it and I've have not had to take it to the dealer yet. The only complaint other than akward shifting is the poor fuel economy. I drive over 90% highway at <65mph and average 31 mpg.


----------



## alexhdz321 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Cruze Problems*

Problem 1:Onstar made my car not turn on. Took a week to get replaced
Problem 2: Speaker rattle on passenger side
Problem 3:Squeeling noise when driving on highway only sometimes, like air gets somewhere and it makes a noise.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> my cruise control sometimes randomly shuts off on its own. I dont know if maybe i am hitting a button or once you hit the brakes the cruise control automatically shuts off?


with any car the cruise deactivates when you tap the brakes, im not sure if thats what your talking about?? does the white cruise icon turn off as well?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Figured this thread as good a place as any to comment on "problems". 
Actually, I am very suprised how much I've come to like my LS 1.8 auto!
Bought late Feb when weather was very cold - so I've seen all of the weather conditions so far including very warm temps already. 
From the get-go, I was very angry about the weird auto shifting and a few other nitt-picking issues. 
Now, it's all good. 
As far as trading in for another car - in todays market - good luck with that as well........ Every mfg is in the money making business more than ever. And that spells "smoke & mirrors" for the consumer. Quick assembly line builds. Quick engineering decisions. Quick quality checks. The cars land where they may and the dealers get warranty work out of it. 
We can't get scaled down Rolls Royce's for the prices being asked. Whether it's a Chevy for 20 some K , or a Lexus for 40 some K. That's the new world of auto production. Get used to it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

It seems like my heater/AC blower motor is on delay(When you turn it on it takes a minute to get up to speed). I agree with the DIC being about 5% off. I have problem with my floor mats(They are the wrong ones) The original ones were lost in a dealer trade and I got a set that are close but do not fasten down?!?!?!?


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

2011 2LT
1. After I got it back from when they applied the "Luxic Care" treatment on the interior and exterior the red part of the RS sticker in the letter s on the drivers side started to peel off. (just have to set a time for them to fix)

2. iPhone does not work with Play/Pause. They said they found a TSB on how to resolve that issue, just have to drop it off

3. Possibly having to take it in for the 2 new recalls, but haven't received any notification on it yet. Going to ask about them when I set up the appointment to get items 1 & 2 fixed.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Thor1182 said:


> 2011 2LT
> 1. After I got it back from when they applied the "Luxic Care" treatment on the interior and exterior the red part of the RS sticker in the letter s on the drivers side started to peel off.


 On my car the right side RS lost it's red.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

booradley said:


> After 4+ months of issues with the transmission, headlight switch, poor MPG, I tossed in the towel and traded the Cruze away. No sorry to see it go. I am very disappointed with this car, and I hope GM does well, I do not wish them any ill, but their customer service in Detroit is AWFUL.
> Good luck to each and everyone and happy motoring.


I wonder if your car was built on a Friday or Monday.
Back in the day, it seemed to be common knowledge that if u purchased a vehicle that was built on either of those days, u would almost be guaranteed that u would be going back to the dealer for warranty work.
The common belief/lore was that the autoworkers got paid on Thurdays and drank the paycheque away Thursday night and drank more on the weekends. Thus they were sobering up Friday and/or Monday.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Patman said:


> It seems like my heater/AC blower motor is on delay(When you turn it on it takes a minute to get up to speed). I agree with the DIC being about 5% off. I have problem with my floor mats(They are the wrong ones) The original ones were lost in a dealer trade and I got a set that are close but do not fasten down?!?!?!?


 
i would force dealer to order the real ones for the cruze and call chevy if need be


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

The only issue I've had so far is that on the third day of having the car the check engine light came on. Called OnStar and they diagnosed the problem as a loose gas cap. They said tighten the cap and/or change brands of gas on the next fill up. If the light didn't go out after 7 days take it to the dealership. 

A week later the light was still lit, and was getting a tighten gas cap warning on information display. I always turn the gas cap until I hear several clicks, so I knew the cap was tight. Took it to the dealer and they rerouted a sensor wire that was somehow pulled and now the problem is solved. Have not gotten anymore tighten gas cap messages and the check engine light only comes on with the other warning lights at startup as expected.


----------



## casey67 (Apr 20, 2011)

ScottNWDW said:


> The only issue I've had so far is that on the third day of having the car the check engine light came on. Called OnStar and they diagnosed the problem as a loose gas cap. They said tighten the cap and/or change brands of gas on the next fill up. If the light didn't go out after 7 days take it to the dealership.
> 
> A week later the light was still lit, and was getting a tighten gas cap warning on information display. I always turn the gas cap until I hear several clicks, so I knew the cap was tight. Took it to the dealer and they rerouted a sensor wire that was somehow pulled and now the problem is solved. Have not gotten anymore tighten gas cap messages and the check engine light only comes on with the other warning lights at startup as expected.


My check engine light was on (no loose gas cap) and they found "medium speed on cooling fan was not working". There was no power coming out of the fuse block. They replaced the front compartment fuse block.

Also checked my steering shaft as per recall notice (I hadn't gotten one in the mail yet). No problems with that.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Only issues so far with a little over 1K miles, Red insert on RS label peeling off, drivers side rear door weather strip not glued to door frame. Other than those two items, no problems to report.


----------



## jita1 (May 26, 2011)

So far, the AC condenser has a hole in it and all the fluid leaked out. My wife is driving a brand new car with no AC. She took it in, assuming it would be covered under warranty. WRONG. We have to make an insurance claim. They said it was probably a rock that made the hole. I don't understand how that could happen under normal driving conditions. I can see if she was off-roading with the car or something. I think it's a design flaw and GM should retrofit some sort of skid plate or shield under there for protection. If this happened once under normal driving conditions, it'll happen again. I don't want to have to keep shelling out money for deductibles. I've seen at least two other people (one is this forum) that have complained of the same thing.

Now, here's the other issue. We made the insurance claim so my wife can have AC during her long journeys to and from work. But guess what? They don't have the part! It's been on backorder for about a month already. My wife was told by the dealership service guy that the supplier went out of business. Huh???

I need to call GM and let them know how I feel. We've been loyal customers and this is unacceptable. In the meantime, my wife will drive my car.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> On my car the right side RS lost it's red.


 
When I picked up my new Cruze I saw the left side red RS coming off. Dealer fixed it the next day.


----------



## Boubou (May 10, 2011)

Only one issue, an intermittent squeaky noise possibly coming from the front passenger door. It seems to stop when I pull the handle of the door while driving for a moment (I am tall enough to do both...), meaning that it might not be closed tight enough?


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

Got my Cruze one week ago, no problems. A couple observations, the gas mileage is a little disappointing so far and the audio system is not that good. I would rather they eliminate the On Star that I will never pay for and spend the money on better speakers.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

After much to do about my misfitting floor mats. My salesman(the last person to find out about the problem with my floor mats) called me and took another set out of another car and all is well!


----------



## GeoinMillbrook (May 5, 2011)

GeoinMillbrook said:


> Service Power Steering
> Service InstaTrac
> ABS light
> Traction Control Light
> ...


Back at the dealer for visit #3 - they've called in a "GM Engineer" and had the car for over a week. There is a tech bulletin on this problem, issue with wiring contacts, seems to spike when it rains (for me). Dealer has given me a loaner car while they work it out... hopefully will be able to do so. Anyone else have these issues? Codes are all related to the Stabilitrac and Power steering (sounds like a wheel sensor, but who knows)...


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG! I have issues when it rains very similar to your Won't Start, sounds like dead battery issue. When it does start, DIC shows no tire pressure and then says Service Power Steering. OnStar not able to find anything wrong. Washing the car does not seem to produce problems, just when we have rain while driving. I would be interested to know what TSB that is, if you know. 1400 miles on mine.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

So far after two weeks, gas mileage sucks. Sometimes the transmission acts erratic, today I had to stop on a hill and when I started out the thing stayed in 1st gear to over 5000 RPM, I don't know if it would have ever shifted if I hadn't let up on the accelerator. I didn't have the accelerator floored either it should have shifted much sooner. The standard speakers are poor. Every time I change my mirror for night time driving I push that stupid On Star button.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just got the recall notice on the steering wheel, while there having it checked my dealer apologized for me having to come back so often and said he was going to contact GM about some sort of bonus program where they will cover all my routine maintenance for one year to make up for all the trouble I've had. I LIKE THAT! Maybe you guys who have also been back several times should mention this to your dealer to see if he can get it for you too!


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I just got the recall notice on the steering wheel, while there having it checked my dealer apologized for me having to come back so often and said he was going to contact GM about some sort of bonus program where they will cover all my routine maintenance for one year to make up for all the trouble I've had. I LIKE THAT! Maybe you guys who have also been back several times should mention this to your dealer to see if he can get it for you too!


 
There is no routine maintenance for a year other than a possible oil change at about 8500 miles.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I will say that it took about 900 miles or so before the transmission settled in, now it drives like it should. Gas mileage isn't as high as I thought it would be, but my previous car got 17-20 mpg at best and the Cruze is averaging 28.8 so I am not unhappy with this aspect of the car. Now if the little "gremlins" get fixed, I'll be really happy. It goes in tomorrow for the odd electrical problems I mentioned earlier in this thread. We shall see.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

doc03 said:


> There is no routine maintenance for a year other than a possible oil change at about 8500 miles.


Oil Changes and tire rotations, still a good deal, probably be worth a couple hundred dollars for me.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Cruze in the shop, GM has loaned me a bare bones Impala to use until Cruze is repaired as they didn't know how long they would have it. They want to make sure the electrical issue is resolved before giving back. Frankly, so do I.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

My problems:

Water leaking through back driver side window - fixed
Water leaking through windshield 
A/C quite loud from dash vent
Stone chips behind rear doors
Matte spot in paint on passenger side

She's in the shop now for the windshield problem and the 2 recalls. I haven't mentioned the paint issues as of yet. 

At 5400kms, the leaky windshield only just occurred. I've washed the car many, many times, and no problem. As it's settling I'm getting more leaking problems? Not cool. The Service Manager and District Service Manager are involved due to the leak damaging my BlackBerry. Hopefully they'll resolve that problem too without a fuss. Never expected my phone to flood sitting in the MIDDLE of my car.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

*odd electrical problem update*

Just got a call from Dealer Service, my odd electrical problems seem to have been caused by a defective battery. One bad cell, from the factory. They couldn't find anything else wrong. Car is in dealer body shop now, getting RS logo with peeling red stripe replaced. Pick it up later today. I am hoping that this will be the end of my Service Department trips for a LONG time:dazed052:


----------



## csmock132 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Hesitates on light accell*

Has anyone else had the problem of a surge with normal acceleration? Usually in 2nd or 3rd. Doesn't do it all the time, mostly in the morning when the car is cold. Mine is a Cruze ECO MT.


----------



## GeoinMillbrook (May 5, 2011)

audog said:


> Cruze in the shop, GM has loaned me a bare bones Impala to use until Cruze is repaired as they didn't know how long they would have it. They want to make sure the electrical issue is resolved before giving back. Frankly, so do I.


They had my car for over a week. Called in a GM Engineer and the service tech showed me about 12 pages of notes from activity going through the elecrical system contacts and wiring harness. I forgot to ask for the TSB number. I have been driving the Cruze again now after returning MY stripped down Impala loaner (wow, talk about going back in time, felt like I was back in the 1980's driving that thing, and it was built in 2007). After about 1 week no issues so far. No rain though. Will take it to the carwash tonite. I hope they have it fixed. Time will tell, I really like this car and want to keep it.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

GeoinMillbrook said:


> They had my car for over a week. Called in a GM Engineer and the service tech showed me about 12 pages of notes from activity going through the elecrical system contacts and wiring harness. I forgot to ask for the TSB number. I have been driving the Cruze again now after returning MY stripped down Impala loaner (wow, talk about going back in time, felt like I was back in the 1980's driving that thing, and it was built in 2007). After about 1 week no issues so far. No rain though. Will take it to the carwash tonite. I hope they have it fixed. Time will tell, I really like this car and want to keep it.


I really like mine as well, and I have had no issues since it's return. However, it has not rained although we are expecting rain starting tomorrow for the next few days. I HAVE washed it and had no problems following that and I did spend extra time/water trying to make sure the front and wheel wells were really soaked. Hope for the best starting tomorrow.


----------



## jb0441 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am having a similar problem. I went to start my car yesterday morning, I'd turn the key, and not a sound from the engine. Not even a click from the starter. All electronics work perfectly: radio, wipers, mirrors, windows, everything. Checked voltage on the battery and it was 12.4. Tried a jump and nothing. Service power steering, stabilitrac, and others popping up. It even says I have no gas when I had over a half a tank last time I started it. Anyone get an answer for a similar problem?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

After a month and 3700 miles on my LS manual, (took a long trip) I've had the following issues...

Repetitive pulsation noise from A/C compressor at idle with the A/C turned off. Diagnosed as a faulty compressor and a new one is on order.

Loose driver's seat. Haven't talked to the service dept. yet. Reports on this forum indicate it's a design issue and there's no dealer fix.

Buzz in right side door. I'll try to fix that one myself.

Hubcap making a sound every revolution. I moved the hubcap to a different wheel and so far so good.


----------



## jb0441 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> After a month and 3700 miles on my LS manual, (took a long trip) I've had the following issues...
> 
> Repetitive pulsation noise from A/C compressor at idle with the A/C turned off. Diagnosed as a faulty compressor and a new one is on order.
> 
> ...


I have also had the A/C problem, and my dealer said it was the coolant lines going to the A/C compressor...and they also said that GM is aware of the problem but its "not a big deal". There's no recall yet either. However I will be curious to see if a new A/C compressor solves the problem for you, and if so, I will tell them to do the same for me.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Couple issues I am still trying to get 100% repeatable. 

But the only 100% failure I've had is the automatic headlights not functioning, and the interior light dimmer switch doesn't work. 

Talked to the service guy on the phone and in person and I can say without a doubt that he is a tool. 

"The automatic headlights are not working."

"Do you know how to operate them?"

"They are automatic, I shouldn't need to know how to operate them. I've tried rocking through all the different settings multiple times on the rotary and they are not working in automatic mode. I've even covered the photo sensor with my hand to force it and it won't work. Also, the dimming switch for the interior lights doesn't work. I've tried rolling it in both directions repeatedly and they don't get any brighter, or any dimmer. The level is static."

"Do you even know where the switch is for the dimmer?"

"Seriously? Can you guys just look at the car?"

"We'll need you to bring it back next week since we need a full day for diagnosis. You'll need to provide your own transportation."

Lame. Even Ford provided a free rental on anything that would require a full day for diagnosis. And that was on a car that cost $10k new. I'm not sure if it is just this particular service adviser, but I am not impressed.


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

Am I the only one that has had problems with the washer sprayers? The dealer replaced the drives side one and installed the wrong one so they ordered the other side and tried to replace it and broke it and finally got it installed but now the drivers side is leaking again and it really pisses me off when I wash the car and not use the sprayers and it leaks all down the hood and makes it look like ****.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

Had the car for a month...over 2000 miles..the passenger side door gap is a bit off..more wind noise on that side...the duck tail spoiler paint is slightly off..not the same color white as the car..but hard to notice..the brake noise..when your barely moving..a sight moan or squeak...prob just the rear drum...and the emergency break wont hold the car..so ill have that adjusted..but ill never use it while its parked..i rememeber some of the cables freezing in cold weather and never letting go..actually i dont think ive ever used an e-brake on any car ive had...but other than that..fun car..i dont pay attention to the mpg..i drive it and enjoy...anything is better than my 76 cj7 with a built 304..it got like 8mpg in town..maybe 100 miles to a tank..but it was fun..so i didnt care.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I keep seeing all kinds of issues all over this forum. Lets see if we can consolidate all our problems on this thread. I have experienced the following issues:
> 1. The famous t-stat problem.
> 2. Squeaky front end in cold weather.
> 3. Brake cable rattling around under the car making noise.
> ...


I can add another,,, the rear window lock has quit working. I 'll have to call the dealer on that later.


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

GeoinMillbrook said:


> Service Power Steering
> Service InstaTrac
> ABS light
> Traction Control Light
> ...


 
I had a very similar issue with my 2012 1.4 LT2 less than a week ago... turned out to be a bad battery... we shall see. else where on this forum others have mentioned similar issues on 2011s with the battery being the same fix... mine had zero CCAs and less than 10 volts... the car had been running for an hour or two at the time they tested the battery.


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

ScottNWDW said:


> ...... I always turn the gas cap until I hear *several* clicks, so I knew the cap was tight. Took it to the dealer and they rerouted a sensor wire that was somehow pulled and now the problem is solved. Have not gotten anymore tighten gas cap messages and the check engine light only comes on with the other warning lights at startup as expected.


 
Funny, my 2012's gas cap says to tighten until *ONE* click is heard or the service engine light may come on. It is really quiet and you cannot feel it, by the way.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...not to quibble, but our _cantankerous_ 6T40 MH8 A6-transmission has been around _since_ the 2008 model year, in 4-cylinder Malibu's -- that be 3 years already.


Reminds me of all the problems I've been having with my Cobalt.
Steering column, intermediate shaft, sway bar end links, sway bar bushings, warped rotors, clunks from front end never diagnosed and solved.
GM had years to improve the parts but never did. They also know very well that all these problems exist yet don't offer help after the warranty expired.
I just put $1400 into my Cobalt and it still rides like crap.

I'm starting to think New GM=Old GM
Sad


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Reminds me of all the problems I've been having with my Cobalt.
> Steering column, intermediate shaft, sway bar end links, sway bar bushings, warped rotors, clunks from front end never diagnosed and solved.
> GM had years to improve the parts but never did. They also know very well that all these problems exist yet don't offer help after the warranty expired.
> I just put $1400 into my Cobalt and it still rides like crap.
> ...


Funny you should mention it, we've had the same problems with our cobalt lol.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

Had a couple complaints at first but over time I have learned to really like the car. The speakers could be a little better. I complained at first about the gas mileage but since I had it 5 months and have 7000 miles on it now the gas mileage matches the EPA estimate. I took a mini vacation to the mountains last week and it had plenty of power. As far a problems haven't had it back to the dealer for anything, no squeaks, rattles or any malfunctions of any kind. 
One thing I would like is an adjustable shift point and a tone to remind you to shift. On several occasions I have put the tranny in manual and downshifted descending a hill then upon starting out from a stop I forgot it was in manual and since the engine is so quiet you can over rev it before you realize it.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Funny you should mention it, we've had the same problems with our cobalt lol.


Not surprising. What is surprising is that there wasn't a class action suit against GM about this car.
GM actually told me to bring it to the dealer so they could help me, then I got charged $300 for sway bar bushings that didn't fix anything. GM said, sorry but we won't help you because your car was 'modified'. 
I had the oem garbage sway bar end links replaced with superior Moog end links. Same specs but better build. How is that a modification? They are basically telling us that if we ever use any parts other than GM oem crap they will never help us out. 
That is not the action of a car company that wants to retain customers.
I'm looking into the Focus and Elantra.


----------



## msz2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Have had my 2012 Cruze 2LT for almost 2 weeks. I have over 2100 miles. So far my best MPG was 37.4 @ 63MPH traveling on from Warren, MI to Columbus, OH. Overall MPG is hanging at about 34. About 90% of my driving is highway. No issues to speak of. Trans feels good, steering feels good. I wish the Pioneer system was a little better. I liked the Bose system in my '06 Trailblazer better (traded it in with 226k). Definitely recommend this car.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

msz2012 said:


> Have had my 2012 Cruze 2LT for almost 2 weeks. I have over 2100 miles. So far my best MPG was 37.4 @ 63MPH traveling on from Warren, MI to Columbus, OH. Overall MPG is hanging at about 34. About 90% of my driving is highway. No issues to speak of. Trans feels good, steering feels good. I wish the Pioneer system was a little better. I liked the Bose system in my '06 Trailblazer better (traded it in with 226k). Definitely recommend this car.


Glad you're happy with it.
Every time i drive my Cobalt, though, I get angry at GM. It would be difficult to give them my business again after they gave me the shaft


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

I have quite a list going so far, I've owned the Cruze for 6-7 months (15k miles), it has spent 30+ days at the dealer. I have a case file going with GM corporate. My father worked for GM for 25 years, I expected better than this. I will NEVER buy another GM product. Once the warranty is up, the Chevy is history. I'm not usually a complainer, but this is out of hand. 

Fixed:
Bad vehicle stability sensor (crazy speedo, service stabilitrac etc...) took 3 trips and a video to resolve
Rattle from passenger side b pillar (replaced seat belt tensioner)
Loose weather stripping, rear passenger side
Wind noise, passenger side
Faulty passenger side airbag sensor (took 2 trips, they tried to send me home with a non-functioning airbag, thats a big FU to GM for that one)
I'm sure there are other things, I've lost count at this point

In progress:
Coolant leak, probably the thermostat (1 trip so far)
Steering notchy\locks up a bit while driving (1 trip so far)
A\C compressor very noisy\grinding (sounds similar to bad brakes)
Misc Rattles


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I've put about 6500 miles on it (it had almost 2000 when I bought it). Absolutely zero issues so far. I think the dealer worked out all the kinks in its first 2000 miles when they had it. My worst has been the all weather floor mat on the passenger side got lodged into the front dash where the glove box is! The dealer fixed that for free of course.

A little annoyed with the stock transmission, tune has 95% cured that.

My MPG has decreased slightly since I bought it, but I think that is just seasonal changes because it's getting cold.

So far so good!


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG, I have just about decided NOT to purchase a Cruze with these issues so rampant, I thought for a moment I was reading Edmunds.com user reviews on a 2012 Ford Focus


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

8K miles, 1 year, no issues...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

steve333 said:


> Not surprising. What is surprising is that there wasn't a class action suit against GM about this car.
> GM actually told me to bring it to the dealer so they could help me, then I got charged $300 for sway bar bushings that didn't fix anything. GM said, sorry but we won't help you because your car was 'modified'.
> I had the oem garbage sway bar end links replaced with superior Moog end links. Same specs but better build. How is that a modification? They are basically telling us that if we ever use any parts other than GM oem crap they will never help us out.
> That is not the action of a car company that wants to retain customers.
> I'm looking into the Focus and Elantra.


They have to prove your replacement parts caused the failure before they can deny a warranty.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Aeroscout977 said:


> They have to prove your replacement parts caused the failure before they can deny a warranty.


Problem is the car is out of warranty. They contacted me through their social media division when they read I was having problems. They would have been better off not contacting me unless they were prepared to actually help.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

My only problem cannot be solved.... I hate having auto lights every time I turn on my car. Really haven't had a single issue.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

DrVette said:


> OMG, I have just about decided NOT to purchase a Cruze with these issues so rampant, I thought for a moment I was reading Edmunds.com user reviews on a 2012 Ford Focus



Most of the issues are transmission issues and they have been solved for 2012. GM modified the auto and I have yet to read anyone having serious issues with the 2012 transmission. It is smooth as buttter for me. The 2011 I test drove behaved completely different then the 2012. Any car has some minor glitches. I have a coworker who bought a Elantra the same time I got my Cruze and he has had more issues then me and has complained about poor gas mileage.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

4500 miles and no issues! *knocks on wood*. Only problem I'm waiting on is clutch slippage and failure but again *knocks on wood* nothing yet.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

WTF? Why would GM or any other company warranty a part that they did not use to build the car? Use some freaking logic and stop spewing your ignorance. Go ahead and look at a Ford or some Korean brand. I would bet my left nutt that the other companies have the exact same warranty policy. Any dealer that has done otherwise most likely did it on their own dime to keep you as a customer or falsified records to get it paid for.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> WTF? Why would GM or any other company warranty a part that they did not use to build the car? Use some freaking logic and stop spewing your ignorance. Go ahead and look at a Ford or some Korean brand. I would bet my left nutt that the other companies have the exact same warranty policy. Any dealer that has done otherwise most likely did it on their own dime to keep you as a customer or falsified records to get it paid for.


If that was directed at me, the problem part was not one that was replaced. They installed a saw bar bushing that did not fix the problem. The struts were replaced with another brand and that got rid of the noise. GM would not cover the price of the sway bar bushing after they told me to bring it to the dealer sounding like they would take care of the problem, then stiffed me. The bushing wasn't even a cause of the noise it turns out


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

does anyone know if warped rotors are covered under the warranty? Im going to add this to my list when she goes back in next week for steering problem along with 

antifreeze smell
windows totally fog up in the morning 
heat has a odd odor
bad creak in d pillar
rear suspension is creaking when going over bumps
alot of wind noise on drivers side- theres a bulletin for this i believe


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I think the rotors may be covered under the bumper to bumper-not sure. I had my rotors warp twice within 1 year but it was out of warranty.
My car has the creaks in both places you mentioned but they never found anything.
Wind noise also-they redirected the rubber around the door.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

OEM Tires causing bad highway vibration - fixed with different brand tires
Wind noise from windshield - partially fixed with replaced warped plastic on hood cowl.
A/C compressor noise - fixed with lifetime compressor
*EDIT*Dash and rear window rattle - Fixed. Instrument and third brake light clear plastic facings reinstalled with new spacers and bushings. No more rattles!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

gunner22 said:


> OEM Tires causing bad highway vibration - fixed with different brand tires
> Wind noise from windshield - partially fixed with replaced warped plastic on hood cowl.
> A/C compressor noise - fixed with lifetime compressor
> Dash and rear window rattle - not fixed.
> ...


My windshield noise couldn't be recreated they said. But on a windy day, it is horrid.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

iKermit said:


> My windshield noise couldn't be recreated they said. But on a windy day, it is horrid.


I had to take the lead technician out with me to show him. My cowl was pretty obvious as there was a section that had warped to the point it didn't even touch the windshield. I must have gotten a late Friday afternoon build this time as there seems to be a lot of little things that I never had with my first Cruze.


----------



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

lets see here ... wind noise on the driver door and the service airbag light came on after 1000 miles that is about it so far


----------



## Skagit ECO (Sep 19, 2011)

2,300 miles - No problems with my 2012 Eco MT - no noises, no leaks, no warning lights, no parts failures AND NO COMPLAINTS!!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

2012 2LT. About 1500 miles in three weeks with no problems.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

at 18,000 miles i needed a new manual transmission due to a manufacturing defect


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My car's A/C compressor was replaced for the second time this week and it seems to have fixed a repetitive pulsation sound that happened whenever the A/C was off. The noise would go away when the A/C was turned on. According to my dealer, they have replaced a significant number of Cruze compressors and in a couple cases they had to do the job twice after the first replacement compressor didn't make any difference.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

MikeW said:


> Only one major problem--AC condenser had a pinhole in it, so the first time I tried the AC it would not cool. No refrigerant in the system can cause that.
> 
> I too have the annoying "buzz" in the driver's door/A-pillar area that I haven't bothered to address. Same with the creaking while turning when cold, but not that big of an issue since I only heard it a few times over the winter.


Update--ALL Cruze problems now solved! Traded it last week with only 12,000 miles on it. Back in an Altima, which is what I traded on the Cruze last year. Hoping that this Altima will be as good as the last. My 2002 Altima only made ONE trip to the dealer for a warranty issue--a broken cupholder lid.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

MikeW said:


> Update--ALL Cruze problems now solved! Traded it last week with only 12,000 miles on it. Back in an Altima, which is what I traded on the Cruze last year. Hoping that this Altima will be as good as the last. My 2002 Altima only made ONE trip to the dealer for a warranty issue--a broken cupholder lid.


i would love to unload my cruze, I bought a new car to have little to worry about and its been the opposite. I wouldnt mind getting a 2 door altima with a 6 speed in it!!!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> i would love to unload my cruze, I bought a new car to have little to worry about and its been the opposite. I wouldnt mind getting a 2 door altima with a 6 speed in it!!!


Coming from a moderator here is a little scary. Guess New GM isn't so different from Old GM. Considering all the issues I am having with my Cobalt maybe I should look somewhere other than GM for my next car. I was hoping they had solved their quality control problems.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> i would love to unload my cruze, I bought a new car to have little to worry about and its been the opposite. I wouldnt mind getting a 2 door altima with a 6 speed in it!!!


A coupe would have been nice, but in addition to the ongoing issues that cropped up since my original post, the Cruze was just a little small. It would be tough strapping the little one into a carseat in the back of a coupe. 

The last straw for me, with the Cruze, was the transmission acting up again. In manual mode, it started an intermittent hard jerk on the 3-4 shift. Then it started acting like it wanted to think about going before actually going sometimes. This seemed to really only happen when I was pulling out into traffic, which is the worst time to have a hesitation.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

No problems after 18K miles in 2011 2LT 1.4L
Loving the Cruze!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

2011 Cruze 1.8L 6MT - Current Issues, taking it in again tomorrow to see what they say;

- Have chirping noise from outside the car, no idea from what: Getting checked tomorrow
- Stabila-Track or Traction Control System Service notice in the DIC: Getting checked tomorrow
- Speedo shoots to 80MPH then back to 0MPH while at idle: Getting checked tomorrow
- Only have about 20,000miles and i already hear what sounds like cylinder slap: New Issue
- Only happen twice, but sometimes would not start, and I would get a bunch of traction systems service lights/info when it happened: Getting checked tomorrow
- Transmission does not like to go into 3rd gear, it either gets stopped or I have to force it in: New Issue
- Win noise coming in on I believe the driver side window, but not sure: Newish Issue

So far that is all my issues, will see what they say tomorrow.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

If you have the stock hubcaps on the car take them off your chirp will be gone try it and see.. that sucks about the other problems.I have about 13k on my 11...1.8 6 speed...My upper seal on drivers door seems to have a heck of a rattle\squeeky irriataing noise.Seems like door isnt closing tight. Windshield gets haze from heater core.No smell or coolent loss hoping it stops..Had a 2010 ranger did it for 30k miles.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea these issue do suck, but like most new things, your always going to have issues. So maybe they will be fixed tomorrow maybe they wont, we will see.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh oh...Hope a lot of these problems have been solved on the 2012's. My Cruze is still st stage 3300 and waiting for production next week.

Maybe I should call Lordstown and tell them to STOP THE PRESSES!!!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

So got my Cruze all back together, just need to wait on a new VSS (Vehicle Speed Sensor), then once that is done, she should be all good.

- Have chirping noise from outside the car, no idea from what: FIXED / HUBCAPS NOT ALIGNED RIGHT

- Stabila-Track or Traction Control System Service notice in the DIC: AWAITING PARTS / FAULTY VSS

- Speedo shoots to 80MPH then back to 0MPH while at idle: AWAITING PARTS / FAULTY VSS

- Only have about 20,000miles and I already hear what sounds like cylinder slap: NO ISSUE, JUST ME BEING PARANOID

- Only happen twice, but sometimes would not start, and I would get a bunch of traction systems service lights/info when it happened: AWAITING PARTS / FAULTY VSS

- Transmission does not like to go into 3rd gear, it either gets stopped or I have to force it in: FIXED / CHANGED OUT TRANS-FLUID.

- Wind noise coming in on I believe the driver side window, but not sure: Newish Issue


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well tomorrow is round 3, going to the dealer because im sick of breathing toxic antifreeze fumes while the heater is on and i would like to be able to control the steering instead of my car deciding when it wants to allow me to turn the wheel. I will keep all of you posted.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

just got a call from the dealer, GM told them to replace the entire steering rack and was told the overflow bottle and cap are leaking. They claim the heater core is fine, I pray that this fixes the coolant smell when the heat is on but i have a feeling the heater core is causing that part. fingers crossed


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

This car is sounding more and more like my Cobalt. Not in a good way


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Well that does not sound good at all. I hope that it all works out. I have a question for everyone, I just heard from a family member that the Cruze is going to have another recall in regards to if the car is T-Boned it will burst into flames, anyone hear about this?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

this is the first im hearing of it!!!


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> Well that does not sound good at all. I hope that it all works out. I have a question for everyone, I just heard from a family member that the Cruze is going to have another recall in regards to if the car is T-Boned it will burst into flames, anyone hear about this?


Could it be they were mistaken and meant the volt? The volts were found to burst into flames when t boned anywhere from 1 to 3 weeks after being hit. This is due to a coolant line for the battery rupturing and causing the battery to short and catch fire. GM just recently said they were initiating a "call back" (just short of a recall i guess...more than a TSB, but not a full blown recall) on the volts to fix the coolant lines and strenghten the area around the battery to correct the issue.Link here....GM to Call Back 8,000 Chevy Volts - TIME


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^ 
More details about the modifications being made to the Volts at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/1568-chevy-volt-fire-2.html#post65569.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes it was the volt, I apologize, just got told that it was not the Cruze, but it was the Volt, so sorry if i scared anyone.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I got scared for a minute, LOL


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> just got a call from the dealer, GM told them to replace the entire steering rack and was told the overflow bottle and cap are leaking. They claim the heater core is fine, I pray that this fixes the coolant smell when the heat is on but i have a feeling the heater core is causing that part. fingers crossed



Cruze still at dealer, at least they gave me a brand new subaru to drive 


sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Car in shop for a week now, dealer got parts yesterday and left message saying they were boxed wrong? What does that mean? So the wait continues......


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Car in shop for a week now, dealer got parts yesterday and left message saying they were boxed wrong? What does that mean? So the wait continues......


"Boxed wrong" means that the box the part comes in has the correct part number on it but the parts inside the box dont match what the box says. This isnt real common but it does happen. Last week I needed a rear bumper cover for a Mazda 3. I got the part opened it up, and it was a front. It turns out that some knucklehead at the Mazda warehouse had placed a pull sticker for a rear cover (with the correct part number) right over the top of the actual part number on the box!! I have seen left sides come in right side boxes and visa versa. It sucks, but theres nothing you can do about it. Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

11,000 miles! No issues..


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea alot of times I feel that way, but anyways, I'm getting the VSS installed today, hopefully that takes care of my ghosts in my car. Sorry to hear you still have not got your car back yet, I hope they get it done and back soon, best of luck.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Well I picked my car up, the steering feels better so far. The rack actually looks a little different then the one it came with. The antifreeze smell is a different story, I still smell it but will wait a day or so in case it's just coolant that was spilled when changing overflow tank.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Been smelling antifreeze also but not all the time. Coolent level has not changed enough to notice the last month. Upper plastic trim molding seal on driver door sqeeks with bumps a little pressure stops that.So i put it up on the hoist tonight looking for coolent and found oil leak coming out between bellhousing and engine everywhere is is dry and also been noticing a little clutch chatter prob getting oiled down some.. Pulled plastic panels inside car to look around for the drain from heater box fairly sure i found it and was dry. couldnt see anywhere thats damp with coolent very small intermittent seepage from heater core prob. 2011 6sp manual 1.8 13500 miles.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

now I just noticed condensation in one of the fog lights....it never ends.:$#angry:


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I have many of the issues described, rattling passenger front speaker grill, dic, rattling from behind dash on passenger side, vibrations, high revving, bad mpg, etc.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Cruze is at the dealer again. They're replacing the steering rack, ac compressor, and coolant overflow bottle. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Overflow bottle did absolutely nothing to correct smell on my car. 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

15 pages Geezus!

Mine are mostly noises..
-Rear driver side creak every time I push break. (dealer found nothing wrong)
-After driving for a while I get the notorious loud pulsating noise that can be felt on the brake. (dealer found nothing wrong)
-After I left service I parked it and let idle to get the compressor noise going to show a tech. Car was cold so it didn't happen but a new noise started. Hard to explain but it is coming from behind the steering wheel and sounds like 3 quick clicks over and over. 
-Steering wheel sits about 1-2 deegrees to the left (could be alignment issue although it drives straight on freeway. As long as I keep in that position
-2 days ago noise from center console at start up, sounds like cd lens getting jammed, never used it.
-hard shake on start up (could be me used to a lexus)
-horrible rattle on doors with water bottle (going to get better rear speakers and disconnect door speakers. Bass belongs in the back!)
-can't see through rearview mirror due to extreme shake from music. Not too loud. (see previous)
-Hot air comming in through vents with when heater off and recirculate on (going to reset system)


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

10,000 miles of dealer free driving... (other than ecu update)... My Benz with about the same miles has been back way more.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I must have been the lucky one to get the worst cruze made. Car in shop since Tuesday again..... Im pretty much tired of this nonsense, found a 11 civic si for only 17000 that I will check out this weekend.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Same boat as you guys, debating on dumping the cruze.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I must have been the lucky one to get the worst cruze made. Car in shop since Tuesday again..... Im pretty much tired of this nonsense, found a 11 civic si for only 17000 that I will check out this weekend.


Sorry to hear about your bad luck with the Cruze, been a great car for me. Remember to stay far far away from the '12 Civics, Honda's already redesigning after only 8months on the market. Better luck with your next car.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Had all the work that I had mentioned earlier, and now the Cruze is running beautifully, minus the fact I now need 2 new tires, stupid construction sites...

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (May 21, 2011)

mountainmax159 said:


> If you have the stock hubcaps on the car take them off your chirp will be gone try it and see.. that sucks about the other problems.I have about 13k on my 11...1.8 6 speed...My upper seal on drivers door seems to have a heck of a rattle\squeeky irriataing noise.Seems like door isnt closing tight. Windshield gets haze from heater core.No smell or coolent loss hoping it stops..Had a 2010 ranger did it for 30k miles.


I've been getting this haze on my windshield too. I have an antifreeze smell but its only outside. I haven't found any leaks though. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Smell the water outlet area after you drive for a bit. It's on the right side of motor, that's where the coolant smell comes from in my car. Plus gm has finally decided to change my heater core due to coolant smell inside car. The problem is the core is back ordered and I have no idea how long it will take. So far, dealer is not doing anything about the smell by the outlet but I am not taking the car back until fixed.


----------



## Ruger (May 21, 2011)

What about the film on the windshield? Its like the inside of a chainsmokers windshield but i dont smoke.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you ever run the heater on the hottest temp? That's when I smell coolant in the car, if yours does not smell I would have no idea why your windows get film on them.


----------



## Ruger (May 21, 2011)

No smell inside. And from my endless searching it seems most new cars get a film from the dash "outgassing". I'll keep an eye out for a leak under the hood i guess


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I'm taking mine to the dealer for an oil change, irst one at almost 10k miles, I'm also having them look at all the issues while they have the car for the day.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Why so long? I do 3k although might a lil overkill. 5k is acceptable too.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

The dealer told me it was best to wait until the change oil soon light came on, it came on yesterday.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The trunk release switch failed on me. The trunk still opens using the keyfob. The dealer ordered a new switch, and set up another appointment to install it. 

Also, they stated they heard the constant squeak from the steering wheel that I asked them to look at (every time it moves it squeaks, very annoying!!!), but they do not know where to start on a fix. I don't care where they start as long as the steering wheel doesn't squeak every single time it moves!


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a squeak when I turn the wheel, too. Only when I turn right, not left. Same you?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> I have a squeak when I turn the wheel, too. Only when I turn right, not left. Same you?


Anytime the wheel is on-center and moved slightly, like when correcting course on a straight road. It's very annoying on the interstate.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

_I rescheduled my oil change for friday so I can swap out the cai for the stock before going in._


----------



## Moveit (Apr 22, 2011)

I lost the red on my RS emblem. Needed flash software update for heater. Otherwise, Great Car!


----------



## Gregbb (Apr 9, 2011)

I had delayed and clunky shift problems. My dealer contacted GM and then replaced something in the transmission worth $1000 and that solved the problem.
Also on a trip to the states an ignition coil cracked. I had it replaced at a dealer in Rapid City SD. We put 5000 miles on our Cruze that trip and it was very comfortable for a small car. 
I've had back surgery yet I can sit in the Cruze for hours.
So far I love the car and we plan on keeping it for 10 years or till she dies.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Gregbb said:


> I had delayed and clunky shift problems. My dealer contacted GM and then replaced something in the transmission worth $1000 and that solved the problem.
> Also on a trip to the states an ignition coil cracked. I had it replaced at a dealer in Rapid City SD. We put 5000 miles on our Cruze that trip and it was very comfortable for a small car.
> I've had back surgery yet I can sit in the Cruze for hours.
> So far I love the car and we plan on keeping it for 10 years or till she dies.


Do you have the cloth or leather seats?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Do you have the cloth or leather seats?


My understanding is that they use identical seat cushions.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

from my butt monitor the leather seats are somewhat more comfortable then the cloth, a friend of mine has the leather seats and we were comparing the two. maybe it was just the leather that made it feel more comfy, who knows.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I think also the back cushion is shaped differently. The biggest shock is that there is no lumbar control in the seat. Even my Cobalt has that!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

steve333 said:


> I think also the back cushion is shaped differently. The biggest shock is that there is no lumbar control in the seat. Even my Cobalt has that!


bingo!!!!! i think almost every car today has a lumbar adjustment..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzeman said:


> from my butt monitor the leather seats are somewhat more comfortable then the cloth, a friend of mine has the leather seats and we were comparing the two. maybe it was just the leather that made it feel more comfy, who knows.


When I was test driving the Cruzes to get a feel for which one I wanted more, I test drove an LTZ with leather and an Eco with cloth. They felt exactly the same with regard to cushion support. The leather seats felt better due to the leather being softer, but the cushions were shaped the same. 

I had leather upholstered on my cloth Eco seats and they feel exactly the same as the LTZ Leather seats I sat in.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> bingo!!!!! i think almost every car today has a lumbar adjustment..


I wonder if the Sonic has it?



XtremeRevolution said:


> When I was test driving the Cruzes to get a feel for which one I wanted more, I test drove an LTZ with leather and an Eco with cloth. They felt exactly the same with regard to cushion support. The leather seats felt better due to the leather being softer, but the cushions were shaped the same.
> 
> I had leather upholstered on my cloth Eco seats and they feel exactly the same as the LTZ Leather seats I sat in.


Interesting. I would have to test drive both to see, I have a lousy back. My Cobalt cloth seats are only comfortable if I take all the lumbar support out. If it wasn't adjustable i wouldn't be able to drive the sucker


----------



## Blueblackcruze (Feb 1, 2012)

2012 Chevy Cruze LT RS 1.4T

Where do I start

1. Poor Acceleration after 2,200 miles
2. Has gotten slower week by week
3. Bucks and hesitates under part throttle and light acceleration
4. Rough idle now
5. RPM's Rev up to redline when you accelerate hard or floor it and car does not accelerate (Possible Slipping Transmission)
6. Possible Slipping Transmission'
7, Possible problem with turbo charger itself or wastegate actuator
8. Boost seems to bleed off
9. Fuel Economy has gotten worse
10. Requires 93 octane plus Octane boost for car to run even slightly better
11. Turbo Charged car runs worse when its colder??? Not suppose to happen, its suppose to like sucking in nice cold air
12. Possible sensors are faulty
13. Traction Control light came on for a few seconds at highway speeds with no rain or slippage in sight (once again probably a Transmission issue)
14. Almost got killed by an 18 wheeler twice when car could not accelerate to even get out of its own way.
15. Been to the dealer now 4 times and they say car is fine, there is no problem
16. Last time the dealer said it was a clamp that was on backwards on the intercooler pipe, uhhhhm NO .


----------



## MinnluvsCruze (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm on the heels of you BlueBlackCruze, I am having terrible acceleration issues with mine now after 2000 miles. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I'm going into the shop soon. Was hoping just a fluke. I never had intentions of keeping this baby after 3 year warranty is up. Not thrilled with car.

#1 - acceleration issues - SCARY!!!! Can't pass on freeway if semis are coming, I'd be hit. Hate this issue, it's going in.

#2 - cream leather seats STAIN TERRIBLY from jeans or black coats!!! Don't sell this color leather without giving owner leather cleaner and advice. Will never get leather again in my life!!!!, dealer said I must be lazy getting in and out that it's getting so dirty, what a jerk! I don't slide around. Said it's what I get for wearing jeans. Wow, and he wanted good marks from his service? We'll see about that. Dealer used a cleaner and showed me, it wasn't a leather cleaner, hello!! what are you putting on my leather seats, something not good for leather? Got the stains out but again, not a leather cleaner.

#3 - had the steering wheel noise squeaks happen to me, had to take it in

#4 - window scratches (vertical) on my back window (driver's side). I had this with Olds Alero and they had to replace the windows, there are clips under the windows (in the door) and they cause the window to get vertical scratches. Beware, I've heard this on this site before, not the only one here. 

#5 - The ipod connection goes off and on when it's been plugged in. If I switch from ipod to XM and then back to Ipod in same trip, the thing says it's not connected and I have to disconnect and reconnect again. Then it works.

#6 - trim between doors scratches and looks terrible. When I was looking at the Cruze I noticed on the LOTS that these trims were scratched before even sold. They should have had a laminate covering on them like the Malibus and Impalas had. Or brilliant idea, don't use trim just make the door/window wider. Solution for that. They didn't get my complaint about it.

#7 - that trim with the tiny dots right behind the back doors, if you wash your car with any waxes (those colored waxes that go into the holes and you end up with colored circles) hard to clean off. Not a service issue but a complaint that they should have thought about.

#8 - key fob too sensitive. I was in three places in the first month and the trunk opened on its own. Came out and saw the trunk opened. Nice, now I don't dare put valuables in the trunk or I have to use a hard shell case to store the keys in in my purse. Just dumb. My friend owns a Camry and his car will start with the starter, he doesn't get it either. 

# 9 - have a RED cruze and the thing leaves a car wash and if I don't wipe it all down, it has horrible water spots. This isn't from the same car wash, it's when I go anywhere. I'll never go red again, stick with Gold like my Alero.

#10 - GM offers lousy customer service, when I called and asked what parts of the seats were leather and what wasn't, they didn't know and they couldn't direct me to anyone within GM that could tell me. Thanks GM for that free customer service. 

Will not be keeping this car. Was fun for the first month and we haven't even had snow yet all winter to test a real snowy commute.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Just one comment, Blue jeans tend to "bleed" and it shows on cream leather seats.

Had the same problem with my wifes BMW X3. Never buy anything but black/dark leather.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I am a cruze owner who hasn't had any problems in over two weeks! O wait, that's cause I'm driving a Subaru for the last 15 days while my cruze is in shop.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I am a cruze owner who hasn't had any problems in over two weeks! O wait, that's cause I'm driving a Subaru for the last 15 days while my cruze is in shop.


Lol, what did they give you? Was it the new Impreza? 

Whenever I've brought my Cruze in for issues, they "have" to give me a GM car (god forbid they tempt me with something else).


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Lol, what did they give you? Was it the new Impreza?
> 
> Whenever I've brought my Cruze in for issues, they "have" to give me a GM car (god forbid they tempt me with something else).


They gave me an outback. They always give subarus out, I've had two foresters and one outback so for. My guess is that they can make more money selling used subarus then used Chevys. I'm hoping for a wrx when my cruze goes back in a couple weeks. Hahaha


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> They gave me an outback. They always give subarus out, I've had two foresters and one outback so for. My guess is that they can make more money selling used subarus then used Chevys. I'm hoping for a wrx when my cruze goes back in a couple weeks. Hahaha


Sweet, I love the Outback simply because I have a soft spot for wagons. Sign me up for the WRX though.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Ruger said:


> What about the film on the windshield? Its like the inside of a chainsmokers windshield but i dont smoke.


I ve seen this on the Malibu s also. I was lead to believe it was the out gassing of the new plastics in the dash/area and it will stop at some point.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Blueblackcruze said:


> 2012 Chevy Cruze LT RS 1.4T
> 
> Where do I start
> 
> ...





MinnluvsCruze said:


> I'm on the heels of you BlueBlackCruze, I am having terrible acceleration issues with mine now after 2000 miles. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I'm going into the shop soon. Was hoping just a fluke. I never had intentions of keeping this baby after 3 year warranty is up. Not thrilled with car.
> 
> #1 - acceleration issues - SCARY!!!! Can't pass on freeway if semis are coming, I'd be hit. Hate this issue, it's going in.


For both of you, if you haven't already, if you have a _legitimate_ safety complaint, you should file them at Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA). This goes for any car, regardless of make and model. 

Might be better if it were corrected so that you know the root cause and thus included in the report.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

2011 Cruze LS 1.8 Manual

1) Clutch burned itself to shreds at 400km, everything to do with the clutch was replaced and I was given the top 120,000km warranty free. 44,000km now and no problems with that. 

2) Wind shield developed a crack from inside the glass, replaced by GM under warranty. 

3) Squeak from right front bearing - went away on it's own

4) Squeak from steering wheel - fixed myself by lubricating the boot where the shaft exits the firewall

5) Popping sound on XM radio - Radio replaced by GM under warranty

6) Air rushing sound reported by my passengers on the passenger side of the car - GM can't duplicate, I keep having them try

7) Gauges will all randomly jump and the volume will spike (all briefly) when inching the car forwards at an intersection from a stop. GM acknowledged the issue and their engineers are apparently working on a fix and I will get a call when they have one.


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Its really sad that there's 180 replies and 19 pages of a thread that is titled "list all the problems you've had." Can't wait till these cars are out of warranty and all the money that we are supposed to be saving in gas goes towards repairs.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I keep seeing all kinds of issues all over this forum. Lets see if we can consolidate all our problems on this thread. I have experienced the following issues:
> 1. The famous t-stat problem.
> 2. Squeaky front end in cold weather.
> 3. Brake cable rattling around under the car making noise.
> ...



I can add two more to the list!
7. Main seal on transmission blown out, replaced by dealer.
8. Outside air temp sticks, dealer says they can not duplicate.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

luv2cruze said:


> My problems:
> 
> Water leaking through back driver side window - fixed
> Water leaking through windshield
> ...



26,000kms in.. Time to update:

- Back driver side leak - Not fixed. Thought it was, I was wrong. They adjusted my door to 'fix' it, so now I have a crooked door, and a leak. I took it back not long ago and said if I'm going to have a leak anyway, I want my door straight, how it used to be. They tell me now they never adjusted the door, that it is in fact straight. I guess the chrome strip jumping up .5 cm from the door to the back panel is a figment of my imagination. 

- Trunk release button on truck stopped working

- Broken clips on the front bumper (through no fault of mine, this was a while back and they thought it may have happened during my fog light install pre-delivery to me) but that led to stone chips, which the service advisor touched up when I picked up my car, while I went to pay for the paint.. weird.. driving away with wet paint.. awesome.

- Squeeky driver seat - took it in to the dealer, was told there was a bulletin on this and had to wait for a part.. got it 'fixed', not fixed.

- Vibration in centre console - they wanted me to wait until I took my winter tires off to see if that was the problem, they're off now, still vibrating..

- Was cleaning my interior, wiping my vent and the knob on the vent fell off. Seriously, I touched it, and it fell off.

There's been more stuff, and most of my problems are dealership-created/related. And I get my car back damaged in one way or another every.single.time. Most recently, the dealership's new car wash. They installed this new car wash, and provide a free car wash with every service. The last time I was in, their car wash scratched the $h!t out of the passenger side of my car. Here's one portion of the damage: 








Sorry it's sideways.. 

So far I think I'm the only one to have leak problems.. anyone else?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, I hope you've contacted GM directly about all this because that dealer is going to be in a whole lot of hurt for doing this to you


----------



## texas_silver_streak (Apr 16, 2011)

I have had the 2011 a little over a year now. New car with pre-owned title purchased from a Large dealership in SE Texas. About 6 months ago, we began having intermittent no-start issues. Put the key in and it would not start. Nothing. Maybe 6-8 10 turns later, it would start. I took it to our local dealership in lieu of traveling an hour to original dealership and they said the car was not recognizing the key. They supplied me with another key. Issue continue shortly. Needed to re-program computer. DONE. Still continued. They said it needed a modulator of some kind. They ordered it and installed. STILL continued. Yes I know electronic issues are hard to diagnose. Once I took the car to our dealership and it would not start, parked outside the dealers' service bay. Great time to diagnose the problem! Guess not! Still continues today. We are building a case at this time. Is anyone else having the same issues with their cruze? Please send PM to inbox. I would like to add your issues to the case, if that is possible.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

2012 RS 1LT, 1.4 Turbo

1. Popping/clicking/rattling sound from the area of driver's side door. Replaced weather strip, and after they tore a hole in the door panel (fixed) its still there. Windows roll up and down slower than before. I should ignore it all like the dealership said.

2. When break is applied on certain elevations the car surges, or jerks like its trying to move forward. It has also do it on an up ramp on a parkway and parking garage. Before someone gives a snarky remark, the break is pushed down completely and the car is at stop. The car surges, jerks as it if want to go forward but the break is keeping from doing it. Sitting at a light with a car jerking and seeming to hop is not what I call normal by any means.

3. Hard transmission up and down shifts (automatic)

4. Unusual revving up at start.

5. Turbo whine (unusual tubro whine)

6. As of today in shop for a possible problem in the under hood fuse box. They can't read what is wrong until they fix that. I got warning lights that indicated possible problem with breaks and traction control.

7. Let me get the car back, and Ill add number 7.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

My 2011 LT2 RS had a bad steering rack. Finally, after 3 trips to dealer it was fixed perfectly.

All forums have owners listing their problems. It is a great source for information knowing your not alone in dealing with GM.

My number one concern with the Cruze would be the recurring problems affecting both 2011 and 2012 vehicles. Not sure how many of the complaints fall into that catergory. Seems to show that it is not a minor concern and engineering is working on a fix. Hmmm... working on a customer problem affecting hundreds of cars after being tested 4 million miles sounds WRONG.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

To start, anyone who says look at how many people have issues with their car in this thread, um know that there is a reason for the warranty. I test vehicles, and trust me, every company out there has issues. We test to try and eliminate most the bugs before production, but we also test longevity (3-6 months tests which equate to about 10th years of abuse) while the vehicles are in production. We don't catch everything though, as they may not happen. So don't be saying the Cruze, or Chevrolet is bad. It happens with new cars, especially first year models and model changes.

Anyways, with 8,600 miles, my only issue is a minor rear main leak that I haven't dealt with. From there, personal complaints that the engine mounts are too soft, firejunk tires are terrible in rain (put 40psi in they do better), and xm cuts out too much near low buildings and trees (I have sirius in my other car and doesn't cut out in same areas).


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Now everything is fixed, but looks like I have piston slap now at 27,000 miles! :-(

I wonder what the dealership will say, but I don't want to have to get into a legal battle with this...but so far the car runs good, just the annoying noise from time to time.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

2012 Cruze Eco 1.4L 6spd.
Thankfully so far at 11000 miles no problems.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

Summary of issues in my 2012 Eco, 6M

1ted) squeaky steering wheel - not fixed. Notice at a stop sign and you turn left or right. Frequent and doesn't happen when dealer tests it;
2ted) one really sick horn - Eco has dual horns but a single trumpet (*sick* - like 1970s 6 cyl cheap cars), ordered cruze horn with dual trumpet. $65 (CA) $40 in the US;
3ted) no cover in the trunk over 'fake' spare. $106.95 in Canada plus tax and $39.95 plus less tax rate in the US;
4ted) GForce.com performance chip installed and I can't see the difference. I suspect I'm using the wrong 2 leads on the 8 wire 'MAF'. Not fixed and need help.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

2012 Eco 6MT currently 7,000 miles

1. Steering wheel squeak (dealer fixed)
2. Clutch spring twang noise (many trips to the dealer, finally a new pedal assembly fixed it)
3. Evap solonoid by gas tank failure tripped computer (dealer put new part on)
4. The speedo area seems loose and makes a noise when I hit a bump, I can wiggle the whole assembly. I will fix that myself as I do not have confidence in my local dealer. 
5. I have driven 5 cruzes and they all have something in common. Surge from the turbo at 2,100 rpm.. you feel it pull then stop pull then stop.. its very slight but noticeable to me especially on a hill.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

arcticcatmatt said:


> 2012 Eco 6MT currently 7,000 miles
> 
> 1. Steering wheel squeak (dealer fixed)
> 2. Clutch spring twang noise (many trips to the dealer, finally a new pedal assembly fixed it)
> ...



arcticcatmatt,
I am very happy to hear that you have had your vehicle concerns addressed!! If you feel you have any other concerns, comments or questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

The issue I had with the wind sound coming from the driver side door was fixed, but seems to be back. Another issue is that it seems that as we get closer to the summer, the air from the AC is warm and takes 10+ minutes to cool off to a reasonably cool temperature, I have the temp turned all the way down.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

have this noise that starts out after 40mps after the car is first started going south on 235 in my town that sounds like a wind noise coming from the passanger side that can be heard with window up or down and stops after about 3 mile. its more like a finger nail draging on a rotor or something! its like some thing vibrating very fast...not fixed yet


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> have this noise that starts out after 40mps after the car is first started going south on 235 in my town that sounds like a wind noise coming from the passanger side that can be heard with window up or down and stops after about 3 mile. its more like a finger nail draging on a rotor or something! its like some thing vibrating very fast...not fixed yet




smorey78,
Have you taken your vehicle into your dealer concerning this issue? I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

14K miles, no dealer trips!! Drives and looks brand new.
It shifts hard once in awhile when it s cold if I drive it hard before warmup in cold weather,, Not an issue for me.


----------



## yabayb (Nov 23, 2011)

Well seeing that I had a 2011 Cruze Eco MT which was a buy back with GM... I am now driving a 2012 Cruze LT (January 2012)... 
1. t-stat problem
2. Front struts replaced
3. Alignment (from strut replacement)
4. brakes machined

It's got a bit of a shimmy too when I'm accelerating...
Really?????? What's next????


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tedstiles said:


> Summary of issues in my 2012 Eco, 6M
> 
> 1ted) squeaky steering wheel - not fixed. Notice at a stop sign and you turn left or right. Frequent and doesn't happen when dealer tests it;
> 2ted) one really sick horn - Eco has dual horns but a single trumpet (*sick* - like 1970s 6 cyl cheap cars), ordered cruze horn with dual trumpet. $65 (CA) $40 in the US;
> ...


The squeaky steering wheel is a known issue that others have had. Look into it. 

The others aren't service related issues. They're personal quirks. That "performance chip" you installed will do nothing but lean out your motor at the expense of increasing knock and potential engine damage. You'd be wise to get rid of it, fast.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

3386 miles. The paint is literally paper thin. And the windshield is absolute garbage. Speedo has jumped from 0 to 40 while inching forward in traffic. This has happened twice. The power steering acts funny on occasion, I will turn into a driveway, leaving the steering wheel off center stop, take my hands off the steering wheel and the wheel snaps back 3-4 inches quickly. Now the Graphite Gray Eco will be back for 2013. Ill probably be trading it in. The Enhanced Safety Package, includes Rear Park Assist, Rear Cross-Traffic Alert and Side Blind Zone Alert would be cool to have anyway. All things I have in other cars. They could double the thickness of the paint so little pebbles dont annihilate the front of the hood after 400 miles.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I too hope they do something about the poor paint quality.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

yabayb said:


> Well seeing that I had a 2011 Cruze Eco MT which was a buy back with GM... I am now driving a 2012 Cruze LT (January 2012)...
> 1. t-stat problem
> 2. Front struts replaced
> 3. Alignment (from strut replacement)
> ...




yabayb,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into these issues for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> 3386 miles. The paint is literally paper thin. And the windshield is absolute garbage. Speedo has jumped from 0 to 40 while inching forward in traffic. This has happened twice. The power steering acts funny on occasion, I will turn into a driveway, leaving the steering wheel off center stop, take my hands off the steering wheel and the wheel snaps back 3-4 inches quickly. Now the Graphite Gray Eco will be back for 2013. Ill probably be trading it in. The Enhanced Safety Package, includes Rear Park Assist, Rear Cross-Traffic Alert and Side Blind Zone Alert would be cool to have anyway. All things I have in other cars. They could double the thickness of the paint so little pebbles dont annihilate the front of the hood after 400 miles.



CruzeTech,
Have you taken your Cruze into your dealer regarding these issues? If you have not, I would suggest that you do take your vehicle in to be looked at. If you would like me to contact your dealer to set up an appointment please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, dealership and the days and times that you are available. I would be happy to assist you. Either way, please keep me posted.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## yabayb (Nov 23, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> yabayb,
> I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into these issues for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Everytime I pick my car up from the dealership, there's always a new problem... I've changed dealerships now. GM Canada won't return my calls. You would think because this is a replacement car from a buy back, that they would want to keep customers happy for return business. I've completely lost confidence in GM and my car. It's a shame that Customer Service only happens when and if you scream.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

yabayb said:


> Everytime I pick my car up from the dealership, there's always a new problem... I've changed dealerships now. GM Canada won't return my calls. You would think because this is a replacement car from a buy back, that they would want to keep customers happy for return business. I've completely lost confidence in GM and my car. It's a shame that Customer Service only happens when and if you scream.




yabayb,
I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

I have had some luck in getting my problems fixed: the UBEC replaced helped the surging under load, but the tranny still shifts in jerks and jumps, the bump/clunk/grind during the 2nd to 3rd gear shift is still present (auto by the way), free allignment has helped the pulling that I have been screaming about since I got the car last september. Not even a year old yet and I am wishing I never saw this car!!!!!!!!!!

Stacy at Cheverolte Customer Service has been helpful yet I still feel that the last remaining issue is still not being properly addressed. I am now looking at the legal aspect of my situation in particular. We will see what that will bring!


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

*Tranny Issue?*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmbFncbecp0

I have avideo/audio of the problem that my car has. The techs at 2 dealerships cannotreproduce it although I have given them explicit details as to when it happens.The tech leader/supervisor at the second dealership said he could not hear iton the video. 

It is obvious if you listen, and it might take 2-3 times to hearit. Remember, I drive this car every day and hear it. It's annoying and maddingto say the least.

The sound is 16s in. If you have alot of background noise, you will not hear it. I applogize that the video is not as loud as I wanted it to be. I guess I need an under car/hood camera and audio recorder.

GM saidto me through the dealership service department that the clunk/grind/knock isnormal. I DO NOT THINK IT IS NORMAL!!! If it is normal then the GM engineersneed to go back to the drawing board or take some refresher courses at thenearest college or university.

Any of you Cruze owners ever heard this? Listen to the video/audio a few timeswith no other noises to distract you. The recurring sound happens after the carhas set for a few hours or overnight. It happens during the 2nd to 3rd gearchange. The longer the car sits the louder it is. It is also starting to happenmore often.

Please comment and give feedback. I would like to know if the rest of Cruzeowners are facing a similar issue and annoyance.


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

I happily have no problems to report other than the AC compressor making that annoying intermittent noise that is audible during idle.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

Atomic said:


> I happily have no problems to report other than the AC compressor making that annoying intermittent noise that is audible during idle.


Although the AC issue sucks, Im glad you are not having the tranny issue. I had a list of 7 plus issues, and most have now been fixed. I just had to scream to get anything done. I am now thinking about legal action or just getting a different vehicle (even if I loose a lot of money).


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

djjaes said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmbFncbecp0
> 
> I have avideo/audio of the problem that my car has. The techs at 2 dealerships cannotreproduce it although I have given them explicit details as to when it happens.The tech leader/supervisor at the second dealership said he could not hear iton the video.
> 
> ...


To me this sounds like the ABS self check. I noticed the noise happened right about 11mph....exactly the same speed mine does it. If it is indeed the ABS self check, this is completely normal. Next time try riding the brake ever so slightly as you come to that speed and see if you can feel it in the brake pedal....I bet you will!! It will only do that one time after the car has been started, then business as usual. Best of luck!


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ive had a few Problems mine are as follows 

1. My Clutch blew at or about 12,000 miles ( I’ve Driven MT Cars since I could drive so i know it wasn’t my fault)
2. Horn intermittently decides to not work.... Dealership can’t figure this out installed a light that goes off with the horn...haven’t had a problem yet go figure...
3. Synchronizers in the transmission went at or about 18,000 miles so i got a new transmission
4. Shift assembly broke a week after I got the transmission replaced.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

kevhed said:


> To me this sounds like the ABS self check. I noticed the noise happened right about 11mph....exactly the same speed mine does it. If it is indeed the ABS self check, this is completely normal. Next time try riding the brake ever so slightly as you come to that speed and see if you can feel it in the brake pedal....I bet you will!! It will only do that one time after the car has been started, then business as usual. Best of luck!


I will check that. I do sometimes feel it through the accelerator pedal, so it may be what you have suggested as a cause.

Also, the UBEC (under hood block something or other) went back about a month ago and it caused all kinds of warning lights, so this being something with the brakes would not be a surprise. Before the UBEC had to be replaced, it has made this sound.

I will check and report back. I was sure that I was not the only person to have witnessed this issue.

Thanks.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

djjaes said:


> I will check that. I do sometimes feel it through the accelerator pedal, so it may be what you have suggested as a cause.
> 
> Also, the UBEC (under hood block something or other) went back about a month ago and it caused all kinds of warning lights, so this being something with the brakes would not be a surprise. Before the UBEC had to be replaced, it has made this sound.
> 
> ...









Well, the word from GM is wait till the car breaks down. I was told by a GM rep that if I keep brining the car in, they will charge me for it being in the shop. So my remaining full warranty and extended service contract is not worth the paper that the tax payer bailed out GM write upon.

Some way to stand behind this piece of crap car. Blanking GM and blanking Cruze


----------



## yabayb (Nov 23, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> yabayb,
> I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Soooooooo, as requested, here's my PM... and I still haven't heard a reply. So now I will not stay quiet and share every single detail of the list of problems I have had and continue to have.

Hi Stacy,

Sorry for my negativity, I've had really crappy luck with my 2011 and 2012 Cruze's. I've completely lost confidence in GM Canada as a whole. I just got my car back last week, this is the 3rd or 4th time I've taken it in to the dealership (I'm no longer dealing with the dealership I bought the car from). They haven't been able to fix the problems. The issues I'm having are:

- air conditioner isn't cold all the time. We just came back from driving to Florida, it was sporatic, never consistant. Dealership said it seems fine but could be an electrical problem.
- the car shimmies between 20 - 35 kms, dealership said the tires were slightly out of balance and that they fixed it. It's still happening. This was the second time I took it in.
- vibrating while I'm braking, the dealership has machined the rotors twice within a month and a half! Still happened and now I'm sure there's nothing left on the rotors...

I was dealing with Sonia at GM Canada, when I first picked up this car in January 2012. My 2011 was bought back because of an unsafe transmission problem and 3 months of me driving a rental car. Sonia never calls me back, always calls the dealership and leaves it their hands. I'm tired of constantly taking me car in and driving rentals. The car is only 5 months old and I've already had the front struts replaced and the transmission control module replaces. I have no confidence that this car will last me 2 years... I've owned many GM cars over the years but this by far is the worst experience, with both the car and customer service. This will be the last GM car I ever own. I am a single mother of 2 and I need something that is reliable and safe, this is neither.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

No more hushing me... I'm done... just saying


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

Zero


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds like lemon Law time. GM should do the right thing and either give her a new car or take this one back and give a refund


----------



## yabayb (Nov 23, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Sounds like lemon Law time. GM should do the right thing and either give her a new car or take this one back and give a refund


Unfortunately, there is no "lemon law" in Canada... only CAMVAP, which is arbitration. I have contacted them and I'm waiting for the paperwork. Such a PITA (Pain In The A$$)! I've wasted so much time in the past 2 years, between going to the dealership, rentals, writing letters... Big mistake trading my perfectly good Vibe for this. Oh right!! The Vibe was a Toyota!!!


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I agree completely. I viewed the video. You are getting excited about nothing. That is the ABS self check for sure. I have the same noise and about the same mph. That is compeletely normal. 




kevhed said:


> To me this sounds like the ABS self check. I noticed the noise happened right about 11mph....exactly the same speed mine does it. If it is indeed the ABS self check, this is completely normal. Next time try riding the brake ever so slightly as you come to that speed and see if you can feel it in the brake pedal....I bet you will!! It will only do that one time after the car has been started, then business as usual. Best of luck!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

yabayb said:


> Soooooooo, as requested, here's my PM... and I still haven't heard a reply. So now I will not stay quiet and share every single detail of the list of problems I have had and continue to have.
> 
> Hi Stacy,
> 
> ...




yabayb,
I have sent your information on to someone that will be able to assist you further. I am only able to assist US customers. I am very sorry for this inconvenience. I also understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this issue. You should be contacted soon regarding this. If you do not hear from anyone within the next 2-3 business days please let me know.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## yabayb (Nov 23, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> yabayb,
> I have sent your information on to someone that will be able to assist you further. I am only able to assist US customers. I am very sorry for this inconvenience. I also understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this issue. You should be contacted soon regarding this. If you do not hear from anyone within the next 2-3 business days please let me know.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Still waiting...


----------



## drewaustin (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been having an intermittant squeeling noise when making sharp turns typically shortly after the car has been started (ie pulling out of the driveway). Have taken to the dealer 3 times, but it never makes the noise in the shop. I can't express how frustrating it is to have a brand new car that sounds like a clunker.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

drewaustin said:


> I have been having an intermittant squeeling noise when making sharp turns typically shortly after the car has been started (ie pulling out of the driveway). Have taken to the dealer 3 times, but it never makes the noise in the shop. I can't express how frustrating it is to have a brand new car that sounds like a clunker.



drewaustin,
I understand your concern with this. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

2012 LT 22,000 miles purchased 8/17/2011

1) Driver door speaker grill was not made correctly (some of the holes were not pressed out like they should have been)- dealer fixed
2) Buzzing/vibration noise from center console around gear shift- dealer determined it was the shifter cable vibrating against a metal heat pipe- took 5x to fix; they replaced the gear shift and it helped but still did it- they finally fixed it for good after GM got involved
3) Rear brakes were making a thunking noise when coming to a slow stop. Dealer had to resurface the drums and replace pads- it is fixed now
4) Coolant smell/leak- was in the dealer 3x for this and they did not fix it until the service bulletin came out- problem is gone, but concerned how durable the fix will be long term.
5) Recall for the heat shield- dealer cut out the middle
6) Radiator cooling fan turns on at high speed every 10-15 seconds or so when the AC is on and the car is idling. Have an appt next week to take it in.
7) loud metal popping coming from bottom of car- it has actually decreased after the heat-shield was cut because of the recall so I am not sure i will bother mentioning it or not.
8) Squeaky steering wheel- dealer fixed- some rubber gasket need to be lubed

I will say the dealer has been good to me and I got a rental every time I took it in. This is my first GM after owning Chryslers all my life and thought I would have better luck with GM but it seems they are no better then my experiences were with Chrysler. To be honest my wife is ready to get a Honda or Toyota now. I swore I would never buy an import but it is getting hard to defend American car companies after our Chrysler and GM experience. For those who have had a new Toyota, Honda, Nissan etc in the last few years- has your ownership been that golden? Everyone keeps telling my wife they never have issues with their cars other then maintenance, but these aren't exactly car people and I am wondering if they wouldn't even notice and issue with there car unless it completely stops working- lol I'm just very frustrated and disappointed.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> 2012 LT 22,000 miles purchased 8/17/2011
> 
> 1) Driver door speaker grill was not made correctly (some of the holes were not pressed out like they should have been)- dealer fixed
> 2) Buzzing/vibration noise from center console around gear shift- dealer determined it was the shifter cable vibrating against a metal heat pipe- took 5x to fix; they replaced the gear shift and it helped but still did it- they finally fixed it for good after GM got involved
> ...


Yeah, its really unfortunate and it seems like you maybe got a really bad one of the bunch but many people are too experiencing alot of the things you put on your list. I though GM would have made the hardest effort to step their game up for good, especially in the compact segment but it seems that these compact cars of their's still might be mediocre at best. 

I know only people who have problems with this car will join this forum to have a platform to complain and express their concerns on and so maybe this car is only getting a bad rep because of this fact, but for those who have this car and havent had any issues that would cause them to actively seek out a forum to complain about the Cruze, I feel it's only a matter of "when" and not "if".


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> For those who have had a new Toyota, Honda, Nissan etc in the last few years- has your ownership been that golden? Everyone keeps telling my wife they never have issues with their cars other then maintenance, but these aren't exactly car people and I am wondering if they wouldn't even notice and issue with there car unless it completely stops working- lol I'm just very frustrated and disappointed.


No car make is completely trouble free. However, Toyota and Honda are the most likely to give you that trouble free experience you may be looking for. But besides those two, the other asian brands like Nissan, Mazda, Mitsu etc are simply not in the same class. Our 2009 Civic has never been back to Honda in the 3 years we've owned it. My 2009 Cobalt SS had to go in for a shifter cable seizing up and that was it in 3 years.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

10,000 miles, 43 mpg overall and not a single problem.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> For those who have had a new Toyota, Honda, Nissan etc in the last few years- has your ownership been that golden? Everyone keeps telling my wife they never have issues with their cars other then maintenance, but these aren't exactly car people and I am wondering if they wouldn't even notice and issue with there car unless it completely stops working- lol I'm just very frustrated and disappointed.


I can chime in. I've had my 06 Prius bought new in January 06. I'm at about 65K miles. It is not perfect but hasn't had as much trouble as your Cruze in the time I've owned it.

I still have some unresolved interior buzzes (tried a few times get them fixed w/mixed success) and since I'm way out of warranty, I'm not bothering. 

It's a little tough for me to list everything (since it's from memory) but I can recall these: car making very loud mysterious repetitive squealing/scraping noises while not on the brakes. I took it in for diagnosis 2x (at $50 each time, since I was out of warranty), but they took apart the brakes, couldn't repro and the problem's long gone. Guesses from them and others were a rock got into the brakes somewhere. There was an area w/crazy road construction that I had I'd pass everyday. I ended up avoiding it until the construction ended.

Those were my only out of pocket repair expenses, ever. 

I had my coolant heat storage pump (for the coolant thermos) replaced under warranty since it was squealing. The inverter coolant pump was replaced by my request under warranty due to a limited service campaign (short of a recall). One HID headlight started going out, unfortunately after the extended warranty from Toyota Prius Class Action Lawsuit | Toyota Headlight Lawsuit | Girard Gibbs LLP passed (a bit past 5 years/50K miles). I replaced it myself using Philips D4R bulbs (that's what the car came with) from Amazon and bought an extra. I was actually reimbursed via the lawsuit for the price of 2 bulbs. Best class action settlement ever. My radio volume sometimes goes whacko w/the knob not working at all unless I push on the front of the faceplate. I replaced my 12 volt battery as a precaution at ~5 year mark. Voltage was getting marginal.

I've recently noticed some intermittent pinging (spark knock) in hot weather when accelerating moderately at certain speeds. Using 91 octane makes it go away even though premium isn't actually recommended. 

Another Prius owner w/the same gen commented he noticed that too when he lived in CA (and was subject to our CA formula gas). He moved to AZ there's no more pinging and gets better mileage too.

I think that's all.

The CHS pump, radio and HID headlights are all well known issues w/the model year range of my car.

If you want some other samples, take a look at the maint records at Advanced Vehicle Testing Activity - Hybrid Electric Vehicles. They rack up 160K miles very quickly. Be sure to compare the Hondas, Toyotas, GM vehicles and others... You'll notice some from a maunfacturer I won't name requiring multiple hybrid battery replacements, a new camshaft, a new engine, and expensive repairs.

My mom's 07 Altima Hybrid's (bought in Feb 08, as a leftover) only had 2 problems that I know of. It has <20K miles on it still. The aux input jack is a bit flaky (like a bad connection). 

Also, sometimes the car won't power on the first time (foot on brake + push power button), it's very hard to repro. It'll go into IG-ON on mode (equivalent to turning the key to ON but not to START in cars w/keys that you turn). I think it's a flaky/misadjusted brake light switch. They never bothered trying to get the latter fixed and didn't try to hard to get the stereo replaced (1st time was a claim of not repro). Now they're out of warranty. I've read a TSB on brake light switches and the above symptoms affecting that generation of Altima.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Thx for the replies. I do love the Cruze- aside from my issues it really is the best car I have ever owned in terms of refinement, interior and fuel economy- plus it is a great feeling supporting workers and the local economy here in NE Ohio. I initially drove a Chrysler 200 and planned on getting one but was blown away when I test drove the Cruze. I was reminded why I got the Cruze over the 200 this past week after I drove my father's brand new 200 limited. The 200's interior fit/finish was not as good and the 4 cyl engine was loud and thrashy. GM really does have a good car in the Cruze.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

No issues with my one year old 9000 mile 2011 ECO. Just bought a 2012 Honda CR-V AWD in March, first Asian vehicle for me. Zero issues and my wife loves it. The Honda's Engine and Trans are excellent with regard to performance, fuel mileage and smoothness. I have to say I am impressed. I have owned numerous Euro and US built vehicles, besides the ECO and CR-V I have 2004 GTO and 1988 Alfa Romeo.


----------



## Carl Hanson (Mar 31, 2012)

I think the AC system sucks. I took it to thr dealer for a oil change and complained about it. They said they checked it and the freon was okay. I don't like the blowewr system. First it has onle 4 speeds. Outside and inside air flow is on one switch. Chevy always had two switches. One the older systems you would run the blower on outside air at first, then you would change over to inside air. You would hear the blower go into a higher speed and the air would feel alot cooler. This Cruze seems not to do that. No difference in outside or inside air flow. I can say that the 4 speed is really to loud and does not cool the car any better. Also I find the windshield above my head is super hot. They elimited the stick on tint with the small circles. The probably saved 25 cents in doing that. All my other windows are tinted with after market tint. Has anyone else found this as a problem. Maybe a damper is not opening all the way.

Spark plug gap. Had that checked also. They said the plugs should be at 85 and not .35 gap. Well they are right but have no clue that 85 is MM. That converts too .35 or .03346. I guess we did move to China.

Tire pressure. Now at 35 lbs and not 30lbs. These are 17' tires and should have more air in them.

Passenger sun visor mirror door broke off. They took care of that.

Recall. Drip pan removed and no where to be found. Tape on a wire harness.
Welds were there at the gas tank.

I will finish now. I really want to talk about the AC problem. My steering gets all the cold air. And I want to mention the bucket seats. I weigh 175 lbs. I would fire the person that designed the booster seat I have to sit in? And how the **** do you get out of this car. This is really my wife's car. I drive a 2006 Monte. But all my cars are chevy's 1970,1971, and 1972 Monte Carlos. Also a 1987 SS Monte Aero Coupe. Thanks for letting me vent.

Carl


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

I have had a ton of quirky and other various issues with my 2012 Cruze Lt1 RS. Nice looking, nice options, but the issues are getting to the point that I hate to look at this car. GM seemed good at first, then it was like "hello, anybody there," and just a few days ago I got a call from a cust. service specialist wanting to know if I wanted to trade this car for another (not a buy-back, or exchange). At first, I was thinking maybe, but I am not sure if I want another GM product. With a discount on a different vehicle (I really don't want another Cruze), I might think about it.

Regardless, here is a recap of my issues both fixed and unresolved:

1. When noise with rattle, new weather stripping but is temperature related, and rattle is pressent in lower temps.
2. Steering wheel replaced for cracking leather, and now the leather is doing it again.
3. Pulls to the right, aligned and tires rotated and balanced, but still pulls to the right. It does it on many road types regardless of road crown. Tires have not been checked for warping, and I starting to think it could be related to a torque steering issues like have been reported on other vehicles with turbos.
4. Transmission erratically changes gears, sometimes it jerks and lurches the car and passengers forward. Has stalled by not changing gears in traffic, and was almost rear ended before it finally changed gears (so explosive for the force that I was lurched forward and his the steering wheel with my abdomen. 2 dealerships have said it was a normal function of the 6 speed auto tranny. Well, I sure don't think it is normal.
5. Quirky rattles around the center console and gear shifter.
6. Hard starts on some mornings. Im starting to think it is temperature related. Maybe water collect somewhere in the system to create a rough start. Makes me think of the intercooler issues with some VW TDI's.

And on and on. . . 


So, I am now looking for another vehicle. I'm not sure I can deal with these quirky and tiresome issues any more.


----------



## datman7890 (May 7, 2012)

I have had only one issue with my 2012 and that was a bumper bracket on the driver side that wasn't fully seated on delivery. Other then that been problem free for the first 3500 miles and been averaging around 39mpg since going to 91 octane with a 1lt rs manual.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> For those who have had a new Toyota, Honda, Nissan etc in the last few years- has your ownership been that golden? Everyone keeps telling my wife they never have issues with their cars other then maintenance, but these aren't exactly car people and I am wondering if they wouldn't even notice and issue with there car unless it completely stops working- lol I'm just very frustrated and disappointed.


I already chimed in w/mine but here's a thread for people w/early 2010 Priuses (the first one became available in North America in mid-May 2009): Happy 3rd Birthday to 2010 Prius for early adopters! | PriusChat. Folks there have listed issues they've had.

I personally know the OP of that thread and have spoken to him for hours. His was the very first Prius delivered in his state (http://priuschat.com/threads/dealer...rst-2010-prius-in-az-region-on-youtube.64674/ and Dealer has our 3 generations of Prius w/ family photo on their website | PriusChat). He wasn't a Priuschat moderator yet when I met him. http://priuschat.com/threads/2010-cargo-net-issues-and-resolution-panel-separation.62711/ was the cargo net flaw/design problem he hit.

Remember, the 2010 Prius (aka ZVW30) was the first model year of a brand new generation. (Some improvements/changes mentioned at Toyota Prius HSD (by www.caroto.gr) - YouTube). 90% of the hybrid components were redesigned and the engine was changed from a very old 1.5L engine to a newer 1.8L. 

Compared to the previous gen (04-09 Priuses aka NHW20), the interior is totally different and there were a TON of new features added either standard or optional (e.g. solar roof vs. no sunroof available, DRCC, LKA, LDW, intelligent park assist (self-parking feature), touch tracer controls, traffic on nav system, A2DP Bluetooth music streaming, power lumbar adjust, heated seats, USB port, etc.) The ZVW30 also was the first to go beltless (power steering, water pump and AC are all electric).


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

1. Clutch spring on pedal lead to replacement of entire pedal assembly
2. Steering wheel noise bulletin 
3. Transmission failure, transmission replaced (eco model, 6mt)
4. Trunk button broken
5. Evap solonoid failure 
6. Very strong coolant smell now

Love the MPG... hate the reliability.. worried as my warranty is about up. 2012 eco 6mt. 24,000 miles in 1 yr. Thinking about getting a lawyer for GM to buy the lemon back.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

arcticcatmatt said:


> 1. Clutch spring on pedal lead to replacement of entire pedal assembly
> 2. Steering wheel noise bulletin
> 3. Transmission failure, transmission replaced (eco model, 6mt)
> 4. Trunk button broken
> ...


Well sucks to hear about your problems, I know the car is great but it's hard to like something with constant problems, however I'm just about finishing up my Lemon Law buy-back so if your in California and looking for a good attorney these guys are great! 

http://www.consumerlegalservices.com/california/lemon_law_california.htm

So if that is your option and looking for a lawyer here ya go, they are amazing and everything is free (at least to you) and one of the things they specialize in in Chevrolet and the Cruze! But just trying to help out. If GM would have been a lil more helpful and supportive when I went to them first I'd probably still keep the Cruze or at least get a new one. Oh well this won't change my live for Chevy though. I guess this us what happens when you buy one of the first year production models. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Burning rubber smell from heater....seems to be less so over time
Vibration at take-off....getting worse
Excess fogging on windows...also less so over time.
Since my Cruze is only 6 months old I have not had these issues addressed, but intend to in the future, especially the vibration.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Two Cruzes. No issues yet, but one I purchased 3 weeks ago and the other last September.

Yates, there are fixes for your #1 and maybe #2 now if you have a 1.4L LUJ or LUV.


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

Engine shield modification - wish I hadn't had them 'repair' that. In this case, repair means hack up the shield and call it good.
Front left wheel bearing failed. Dealer replaced under warranty.
Odd electronic buzz from under the hood. I gave up looking for it and just accept it.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I never did the engine shield mod, but my car windows do fog up a lot, and it vibrates like its on crack when accelerating, sometimes at a dead stop, it vibrates even more and at times will jump forward while I'm stopped! I worry about hitting other cars so I stay far away from cars.


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Nada so far....30 days, 2000 miles


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Replaced the drivers side visor support next to the center roof console at about 22k miles....no other issues to report...currently at just over 25k miles.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

1. Clutch spring on pedal lead to replacement of entire pedal assembly
2. Steering wheel noise bulletin 
3. Transmission failure, transmission replaced (eco model, 6mt)
4. Trunk button broken
5. Evap solonoid failure 
6. Very strong coolant smell, TSB applied
7. Burning smell when new
8. Got a flat. Built in compressor burnt up trying to pump up tire in a few mins
9. Noise at highway speeds. TSB applied to fix air deflectors under car
10. Nasty stone chips on rear fenders. TSB applied at body shop
11. Rotors bad, shaking at 25k. Resurfaced (average mpg over 40mpg over 25k! Car is babied and lots of expressway miles)
12. Car has buzzer noise for a few mins after being shut off in my garage. To be determined..

Lemon Law people don't want to help me.. they said I have no case because same issue not repetitive enough.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

arcticcatmatt said:


> 1. Clutch spring on pedal lead to replacement of entire pedal assembly
> 2. Steering wheel noise bulletin
> 3. Transmission failure, transmission replaced (eco model, 6mt)
> 4. Trunk button broken
> ...


Holy crap. This is how a company loses a customer


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, I had a Ford that had 51 repairs in the first 15 months after taking delivery. No help with a lemon law then, or the dealer, or the manufacturer. Had to eat the trade in at 18 months. Good luck with it in the future.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

E brake adjustment, doors adjusted(need again) paint chips even with 3m 2 months of ownership, bumper adjusted lol like its coming undone again, a/c cut in and out or doesn't even work, paint soo thin finger nail left clear coat damage and debadging pulled a chunk of paint to the primer with it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

arcticcatmatt said:


> 1. Clutch spring on pedal lead to replacement of entire pedal assembly
> 2. Steering wheel noise bulletin
> 3. Transmission failure, transmission replaced (eco model, 6mt)
> 4. Trunk button broken
> ...



That sucks, hope they straighten it out...but you own an Arctic Cat so you should be used to stuff just breaking...


----------



## nascarnation (Apr 19, 2011)

My 2011 Eco (total 36 months, 37,000 miles):
4 recalls (belly pan, vacuum pump switch, and two others I can't remember).
auto trans leak at output shaft (required cradle removal)
coolant leak (replaced water pump)
no heat on 0F day (found diag code, reflashed bcm)
5 separate dealer visits.
Lousy reliability, love the driving experience, my dealer (Hare Chevy in Noblesville IN has the best service dept I've ever encountered in 40 yrs of new car ownership - the only reason I re-upped with another Cruze).

My 2014 LT/RS:
Picked up yesterday, tighten gas cap message + diag code (verified gas cap not loose) cause tbd will edit reply.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did Eddy list his problems Yet ?

I have to hand it to GM for giving us another TBD it is functioning as designed , Odorific piece of rubble , soon to meet the shredder POS . 

Frankly I'M Happy with me nonspecific IT .


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

2014 ctd with 3800km on it. Not an issue yet other than a random squeek/rattle that happens out of the blue for no apparent reason for about 5 mins


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

1. Battery went bad after 6 months. 2. Radio system killed mp3 player and usb port 3. Oil pan defective recall 4. a/c condenser 5. Radio Cluster and battery cables 6. Now check engine light and stability track control mo dule errors possibly fuel running lean so O2 or Mas/Maf or pcv valve sensors, 7. ignition recall, 8. brake assist recall. Oh 2011 Chevy Cruze purchased brand new 2 1/2 years ago


----------



## vaeevictiss (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry for the necro but i just came across this so thought it would be fun. I'm sure I'm forgetting several things but all the dealers in our area are on a first name basis with us. 

2013 1.4t with 120,000+ miles. Mostly highway as i have a 2hr commute each way. Most of this happened while it was under warranty. Lot of it after so i just deal with it. I friggin hate this pos and wish it would burst into flames (while I'm not in it) or get stolen (it could burst into flames then). 

1. Turbo failure 
2. Maf failure 
3. Coil failure
4. Couple fuel injector failures 
5. O2 sensor failures early on (wear item, but not as early as it did) 
6. Ac problems mostly blowing warm even though pressures are good 
7. Ac vent system failure (this one cost us about a grand as they had to take out the whole dash) 
8. Ac vents are once again acting up 
9. Transmission slipping
10. Water leaking in behind the dash when it rains, even when the car is still. Smells horrible after a storm 
11. CONSTANT radio problems for years. Sometimes it's just dead for weeks at a time even after power reset methods 
12. Dangerously slow acceleration (i know everyone has this but it's not even remotely acceptable so I'm calling it a problem)
13. Power mirror failure 
14. Wheel hub failures (i get these are general wear so I'm not stressing these) 
15. Valve cover failure 
16. Rotors bad early on 
17. Traction control failure 


I can probably think of more but i have to get back to work. This is all made worse by the fact that mechanics don't exist any more and if they don't see a code then nothing is wrong. 

My father worked for gm for 37 years and our family has owned nothing but gm going back close to 100 years. The experience with this **** cruze has pushed me to the point of never wanting to buy another gm vehicle. Once this car is paid off, i will need to be replacing my gmc sierra as it is over 250,000 miles an in not sure how much more I'll get out of it. I'm strongly considering a Toyota tundra. 

The only two reasons I'd get another sierra, are the fact that mine has not had any major problems (knock on wood) and the fact i get a really nice discount due to my dad's employment/retirement.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess since I started this discussion 5 years ago on my 2011 Cruze I should update it with the problems I've had with the 2013.

1. Water Pump replacement at around 17k.
2. Trans rebuild at around the same time.
3. Constant very annoying rattle in the rear during cold weather!
4. Second water pump replacement at about 30k!
5. Oil pan leak.
6. Turbo cooling line leak.

Although I am still a fan of the Cruze I think this many major problems are just unacceptable! I'm at 66k now and will likely get rid of it when the warranty is up. My next car will likely be a Camry or Accord.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Minor oil pan leak noticed right after purchasing it. 

That's it so far, but I only have 25K on the car. Everything else has been great.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

If I had that many problems, I would get something else in a heartbeat. But, I understand that not everyone is able to do that.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

1. Warped rotors when I bought the car (it had 21,000 miles) - fixed myself
2. Speaker grilles rattle - fixed myself
3. Rear drum brakes needed adjustment - fixed myself
4. Odd chirp/squeak sound outside car when changing from park to drive - not fixed
5. Onstar mirror broke - fixed myself
6. Stripped oil drain plug - fixed by dealer


----------

